# Thrall goes Dragon!



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Hey zusammen!

Einfach nur mal Lore Spekulation...was haltet ihr von der Vermutung, dass Thrall am Ende des Addons zum neuen Aspekt der Erde wird?
Es spricht einiges dafür...sterbliche können wie wir wissen in Drachen verwandelt werden (Dragonsworn), Deathwings stelle wird ja wahrscheinlich frei werden, wenn erstmal marodierende Heldenhorden über seiner dampfenden Leiche Killscreens machrn, und die Zerstörung die er Angerichtet hat, muss beseitigt werden...genau wie sein schwarzer + Twilight Schwarm wieder unter Kontrolle, und auf den rechten Weg zurückgebracht werden muss um eine Katastrophe zu vermeiden.

Und Thrall ist Neltharion vom Wesen her sehr ähnlich...tiefer Gerechtigkeitssinn, ein Gespür für die Elemente, Freund aller lebenden Wesen...ich wette der grüne Junge wird am Ende des Addons ein Drache =) zumindest wärs ne nette Idee ^^

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Killding (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hey zusammen!
> 
> Einfach nur mal Lore Spekulation...was haltet ihr von der Vermutung, dass Thrall am Ende des Addons zum neuen Aspekt der Erde wird?
> Es spricht einiges dafür...sterbliche können wie wir wissen in Drachen verwandelt werden (Dragonsworn), Deathwings stelle wird ja wahrscheinlich frei werden, wenn erstmal marodierende Heldenhorden über seiner dampfenden Leiche Killscreens machrn, und die Zerstörung die er Angerichtet hat, muss beseitigt werden...genau wie sein schwarzer + Twilight Schwarm wieder unter Kontrolle, und auf den rechten Weg zurückgebracht werden muss um eine Katastrophe zu vermeiden.
> ...



Könnte klappen, aber ich weis ja nicht ob das so richtig passt.Weil er hat ja gesagt wenn all die Zerstörung usw vorbei sind. das er wieder zurückkehrt. Deshalb glaub ich nicht dass er ein Drache wird 

FIIIRST !


----------



## Crush351 (14. November 2010)

Also keine schlechte Idee...
Ich wäre dafür


----------



## Arnorns (14. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Könnte klappen, aber ich weis ja nicht ob das so richtig passt.Weil er hat ja gesagt wenn all die Zerstörung usw vorbei sind. das er wieder zurückkehrt. Deshalb glaub ich nicht dass er ein Drache wird
> 
> FIIIRST !



vllt erkennt er aber auch, dass er bleiben muss und dass sein altes leben ein für alle mal vorbei ist. Und es nur eine möglichkeit gibt, um die ordnung der welt beizubehalten, nämlich ein drache zu werden und dass es eben sein opfer sein wird, das alte leben vollends aufzugeben


----------



## Killding (14. November 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> vllt erkennt er aber auch, dass er bleiben muss und dass sein altes leben ein für alle mal vorbei ist. Und es nur eine möglichkeit gibt, um die ordnung der welt beizubehalten, nämlich ein drache zu werden und dass es eben sein opfer sein wird, das alte leben vollends aufzugeben



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]hmmm.. könnte auch sein.[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Aber das wäre ja kacke Garrosh zu behalten.[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Ich mag ihn nicht [/font]


----------



## Captain Jack (14. November 2010)

Die eine da beim Event sagt ja auch, das er sich entweder für das eine oder das andere auf Ewig entscheiden muss.
Und es wäre genial einen Hordeguy unter den Drachen zu haben.
Die Geschichte der Horde ist eh viel cooler


----------



## Dropz (14. November 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Also keine schlechte Idee...
> Ich wäre dafür



/sign :]


----------



## numisel (14. November 2010)

Ich fände es zwar recht komisch, wenn Thrall auf einmal von einem doch recht einfachen Orckrieger über die Position des Warchiefs zum Aspekt der Erde wird, aber möglich ist in Azeroth ja vieles.
Doch fänd ich es recht sinnlos. Es wurde ja vor dem Addon schon viel spekuliert, Thrall sei der neue Wächter von Tirisfal und so. Aber da sich das nicht bewarheitet hat, geh ich auch mal davon aus, dass es hierbei ähnlich sein wird. Ausserdem hat er ja jetzt eine Frau, um die er sich kümmern muss, und er hat sich dem Schamanismus verschrieben.

Ausserdem, wo ist denn der Ersatz für Malygos? Da ist bis jetzt auch noch keiner gefunden. Und man kann die Macht eines Aspektes nicht einfach mal so von einem zum anderen transferieren. Die Aspekte wurden von den Titanen gesegnet. Da müsste einer der Pantheonsheinis vorbeikommen und Thrall zum Erdwächter machen.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (14. November 2010)

das wäre so episch ... aber was wird aus unseren allianzkollegen? die weinen uns dann doch alle foren voll 


edit: stimmt ja die allis haben ja schon den lk, wäre also nur gerecht


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ausserdem, wo ist denn der Ersatz für Malygos? Da ist bis jetzt auch noch keiner gefunden. Und man kann die Macht eines Aspektes nicht einfach mal so von einem zum anderen transferieren. Die Aspekte wurden von den Titanen gesegnet. Da müsste einer der Pantheonsheinis vorbeikommen und Thrall zum Erdwächter machen.



Kalecgos steht schon jetzt im Whyrmruhtempel herum, und wird den Job wohl übernehmen wie es aussieht. Was die Macht betrifft, bin ich sicher dass sich die Blizzard Storyabteilung da was einfallen lasseb wird...es wäre nicht das erste mal, das gewöhnliche Sterbliche unfassbare Kräfte erlangen (Arthas)


----------



## HellsingAlucard (14. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich fände es zwar recht komisch, wenn Thrall auf einmal von einem doch recht einfachen Orckrieger über die Position des Warchiefs zum Aspekt der Erde wird, aber möglich ist in Azeroth ja vieles.
> Doch fänd ich es recht sinnlos. Es wurde ja vor dem Addon schon viel spekuliert, Thrall sei der neue Wächter von Tirisfal und so. Aber da sich das nicht bewarheitet hat, geh ich auch mal davon aus, dass es hierbei ähnlich sein wird. Ausserdem hat er ja jetzt eine Frau, um die er sich kümmern muss, und er hat sich dem Schamanismus verschrieben.
> 
> Ausserdem, wo ist denn der Ersatz für Malygos? Da ist bis jetzt auch noch keiner gefunden. Und man kann die Macht eines Aspektes nicht einfach mal so von einem zum anderen transferieren. Die Aspekte wurden von den Titanen gesegnet. Da müsste einer der Pantheonsheinis vorbeikommen und Thrall zum Erdwächter machen.






Thrall ist aber auch nich nur ein einfacher Orckrieger Thrall (oder Go'el wie sein richtiger name is) ist ein Schamane das ist ein kleiner unterschied.


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

wer die krieg der ahnen bücher gelesen hat ,weiß auch wie komisch "einfach" es war einen so großen wie Malygos zu töten, der ja eig eine unsagbar große macht schon in richtung neltharion (vor der drachenseele) hatte ...
soll heißen, alles is möglich in WoW^^


----------



## New-Member (14. November 2010)

HellsingAlucard schrieb:


> Thrall ist aber auch nich nur ein einfacher Orckrieger Thrall (oder Go'el wie sein richtiger name is) ist ein Schamane das ist ein kleiner unterschied.



Er sagte doch später, dass er sich dem Schamanismus verschrieben hat. Erst lesen, dann schreiben! 
Was mich aber noch brennend intressieren würde ist, ob mir jemand sagen kann wieso Thrall auch schon vorher in Nagrand war. Ich weiß nicht ob das alle mitbekommen haben, aber zur Zeit des Halloween Events stand er im Gasthaus von Garadar(?) und unterheilt sich mit einer alten Ork Frau. Leider hab ich es verpasst einen Screenshot zu machen :/ Hoffe, dass trotzdem jemand weiß wovon ich rede.

BTT : Fänd ich spitze wenn Thrall den Job von Deathwing übernehmen sollte!



numisel schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat er ja jetzt eine Frau, um die er sich kümmern muss, und er hat sich dem Schamanismus verschrieben.


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

naja Kalecgos ist wohl auch einer der mächtigsten noch verbliebennen blauen drachen( und nebenher ne geile sau), wel er ist vom "sonnenbrunnen" selbst berührt worden... bzw sie hat ihm ein teil der essence des sonnenbrunnen gegeben...
und thrall... ne ich denke nichtdas er deathwings job bekommt, weil ich nicht glaubde das deathwing zum ende des addons geraidet werden wird..
ob gut oder böse, ist er einfach zu mächtig..
ich denke es wird eher überraschend, wie ende BC nen ganz anderer "endboss" kommen... womit noch keiner rechnet... hab da schon ne idee


----------



## Sorn1 (14. November 2010)

also ich fänds cool ob das klappt bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## New-Member (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> naja Kalecgos ist wohl auch einer der mächtigsten noch verbliebennen blauen drachen( und nebenher ne geile sau), wel er ist vom "sonnenbrunnen" selbst berührt worden... bzw sie hat ihm ein teil der essence des sonnenbrunnen gegeben...
> und thrall... ne ich denke nichtdas er deathwings job bekommt, weil ich nicht glaubde das deathwing zum ende des addons geraidet werden wird..
> ob gut oder böse, ist er einfach zu mächtig..
> ich denke es wird eher überraschend, wie ende BC nen ganz anderer "endboss" kommen... womit noch keiner rechnet... hab da schon ne idee



Die Idee würde mich intressieren


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

Schätze mal eher das entweder garnichts passieren wird das dan halt noch ein Aspekt weniger existiert oder vieleicht wirds irgendein Drache aus dem Schwarzen Schwarm der sich vieleicht dazu bereiterklärt den namen der Schwarzen Drachen reinzuwaschen (alles sowas halt kennt man ja).
Es wäre interessant wenn aus Thrall plötzlich der neue Aspekt der Erde werden würde, aber ich hab auch mal irgendwas 
!(*Spoiler* also wers nich wissen will soll das jetz NICHT lesen)!

Gehört davon das Alex nen schwarzes Drachenei behält und daraus dan vieleicht einen neuen Aspekt züchtet.

Am ende wird sich blizz eh irgendwas einfallen lassen was keiner erwartet und das Arthas argument ist auchnich so besonders man muss ja bedenken das er 
1. Ein relativ starker paladin war. 
2. Er dan als Todesritter auchschon beträchtliche macht dank Frostmourne hatte und
3. Er mit Ner´zhul verschmolzen ist
Will jetzt nicht anzweifeln das Thrall nen mächtiger Schamane ist aber bei Arthas kam halt mehr zusammen
Mfg


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

New-Member schrieb:


> Die Idee würde mich intressieren



na wer die bücher alle kennt und auch was alles im addon kommt, kommt eventuell selbst auf die idee..
für was haben se die welt komplett überarbeitet und tiefenheim geschaffen, und obendrein noch das neue gebiet, vashier oder wie das heist? ich wette: der wirkliche endboss von cataclysm wird die verschollene königin azshara...
*
*


----------



## Maine- (14. November 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> das wäre so episch ... aber was wird aus unseren allianzkollegen? die weinen uns dann doch alle foren voll






wir haben den neuen lichking ^^


hehe aber mal im ernst geil wärs auf jedenfall!


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> na wer die bücher alle kennt und auch was alles im addon kommt, kommt eventuell selbst auf die idee..
> für was haben se die welt komplett überarbeitet und tiefenheim geschaffen, und obendrein noch das neue gebiet, vashier oder wie das heist? ich wette: der wirkliche endboss von cataclysm wird die verschollene königin azshara...
> *
> *



die is doch im brunnen reingezogen worden, wie malfurion das tor der brennenden legion zu gemacht hat mit Brox's Hilfe oder?


----------



## Raz0rblador (14. November 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> das wäre so episch ... aber was wird aus unseren allianzkollegen? die weinen uns dann doch alle foren voll



Die haben ihren Bolvar der zum neuen LK wurde


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Schätze mal eher das entweder garnichts passieren wird das dan halt noch ein Aspekt weniger existiert oder vieleicht wirds irgendein Drache aus dem Schwarzen Schwarm der sich vieleicht dazu bereiterklärt den namen der Schwarzen Drachen reinzuwaschen (alles sowas halt kennt man ja).
> Es wäre interessant wenn aus Thrall plötzlich der neue Aspekt der Erde werden würde, aber ich hab auch mal irgendwas
> !(*Spoiler* also wers nich wissen will soll das jetz NICHT lesen)!
> 
> ...



naja arthas als person war doch nur ein lutscher, eine lusche, ein weichei, das sich nur in/gegen die untoten bekämpfung gestürzt hatte, als es mit jaena ernst wurde...
das man sowas wie den so hoch puschen kann iss mir immernoch unbegreiflich.. er ist und bleit nen weichei


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> die is doch im brunnen reingezogen worden, wie malfurion das tor der brennenden legion zu gemacht hat mit Brox's Hilfe oder?



nein.


----------



## numisel (14. November 2010)

Azshara wird einen kleinen Auftritt an der Dunkelküste haben, aber sie wurde wohl schon für ein weiteres Addon erst angekündigt. Also sehen wir sie jetzt noch lange nicht. Ich denke schon, dass wir Deathwing töten. Nur wird er einfach tot sein, ohne Nachfolger.


----------



## Habsi (14. November 2010)

Sie haben uns Allys schon Arthas geklaut! Nun raubt denen Thrall, nur recht so!  
Würds aber auch so gut finden :>


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ein weichei , wie du ihn so schön beschreibst, dazu in der lage ist sein eigenes Volk in Stratholme zu töten den wäre er ein "weichei" schätze ich mal hätte er sich irgendwo in Lordearon versteckt und wäre nicht freiwillig um sein Volk zu retten nach Nordend gegangen.
Und wenn es hart auf hart gekommen ist konnte er immernoch bubbel zünden(scherz)
Mfg


----------



## Ukmâsmú (14. November 2010)

glaub ich eher nicht weil die ja schon "drachenaspekte" heißen

es war ja schon in der diskussion das Thrall denr neue Wächter von Tirisfal wird usw. 

vllt opfert er sich auch in dem endkampf heroisch, was ich persönlcih sehr schade finden würde, möglcih wäre es aber.

eins ist sicher: spannend wirds auf alle fälle


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ein weichei , wie du ihn so schön beschreibst, dazu in der lage ist sein eigenes Volk in Stratholme zu töten den wäre er ein "weichei" schätze ich mal hätte er sich irgendwo in Lordearon versteckt und wäre nicht freiwillig um sein Volk zu retten nach Nordend gegangen.
> Und wenn es hart auf hart gekommen ist konnte er immernoch bubbel zünden(scherz)
> Mfg



er hat sich in ne aufgabe geflüchtet als jaena anfing zu erzählen(nachdem se gepimpert hatten) wie hübsch doch ihre gemeinsamen kinder aussehen würden.. danach hat er kalte füße bekommen und sich in die untotenbekämpfung gestürzt... und ja das bezeichne ich als weichei/lutscher


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> nein.



hab selber nochma nachgeschaut....
klar is sie das!
http://www.wowwiki.com/Queen_Azshara
wenn du englisch kannst stehts gleich in der einleitung


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> er hat sich in ne aufgabe geflüchtet als jaena anfing zu erzählen(nachdem se gepimpert hatten) wie hübsch doch ihre gemeinsamen kinder aussehen würden.. danach hat er kalte füße bekommen und sich in die untotenbekämpfung gestürzt... und ja das bezeichne ich als weichei/lutscher



Mann könnte hier nun auch sagen (hab das Arthas buch leider noch nicht angefangen werd ich aber wohl bald) das er grade deswegen in den kampf gegen die Geißel gegangen ist,
das er halt irgendwann mit ihr Kinder haben kann.
Sollte im Buch was klares stehen das er sich wirklich geflüchtet hat, dan gut mag das in der beziehung so sein aber zu nem weichei gehört doch bissel mehr als sich vor ungeborenen Kindern zu flüchten.
Mfg


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> hab selber nochma nachgeschaut....
> klar is sie das!
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Queen_Azshara
> wenn du englisch kannst stehts gleich in der einleitung




sie istmit dem palast unter gegangen ja, aber sie ist nicht durch den brunnen durch den broxx mit geschlossen hat...
sie wurde von den alten göttern vor die wahl gestellt, sterben oder verwandelt werden... 
wo genau sie ist, ist nicht bekannt, jedenfalls nicht durch den brunnen wo sargeras war... ich denke sie ist am grund des meeres nähe des mahlstroms..


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Mann könnte hier nun auch sagen (hab das Arthas buch leider noch nicht angefangen werd ich aber wohl bald) das er grade deswegen in den kampf gegen die Geißel gegangen ist,
> das er halt irgendwann mit ihr Kinder haben kann.
> Sollte im Buch was klares stehen das er sich wirklich geflüchtet hat, dan gut mag das in der beziehung so sein aber zu nem weichei gehört doch bissel mehr als sich vor ungeborenen Kindern zu flüchten.
> Mfg



nicht vor nem ungeborennem kind geflüchtet, sondern vor ner beziheung an sich, feste bindung... nicht fähig dazu... und ja ich habe das buch schon gelesen... vieleicht liegts auch daran das das buch von ner ollen geschrieben wurde... das es so rüber kommt, aber so wurde es nunmal geschrieben...
lies es und du wirst auch keinen besseren eindruck bekommen


----------



## La.ForFour (14. November 2010)

wer sagt denn , das thrall als aspekt nen drache werden muss ? die drachen waren nur die ersten geschöpfe der titanen und wurden aus dem grund "ernannt"
Als Aspekt muss man nicht unbedingt ein Drache sein 

Und zu Azshara, ich würde persönlich wirklich enttäuscht sein, wird Azshara und nicht Deathwing/andere Alternative der Endboss ...
Zum einen aus dem Beitrag vom Forscherliga-Wiki: "...der Unsterblichkeit und mit einer Macht aus, die sie sich kaum hätte vorstellen können.... Sie muss beständig Magie wirken, oder ihre Kraft nimmt solche Ausmaße an, sodass sie irgendwann stirbt...."

Stimme so überein, Azshara hatte noch vor der großen Teilung eine Macht inne, die selbst Mannoroth achtete/fürchtete.
Auch das mit den 3 Stimmen (3 alte Götter?) mag einen unvorstellbaren Machtschub geben, das sie wohl weit mächtiger ist, als DW - finde ich zumindest


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

La.ForFour schrieb:


> wer sagt denn , das thrall als aspekt nen drache werden muss ? die drachen waren nur die ersten geschöpfe, der titanen und wurden aus dem grund "ernannt"
> Als Aspekt muss man nicht unbedingt ein Drache sein
> 
> Und zu Azshara, ich würde persönlich wirklich enttäuscht sein, wird Azshara und nicht Deathwing/andere Alternative der Endboss ...
> ...



na endlich jemand der sich erinnert das azshara sehr mächtig ist/war.. sogar kil jaden hatte respekt vor ihr.. bzw archimonde..


----------



## Magni (14. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> die is doch im brunnen reingezogen worden, wie malfurion das tor der brennenden legion zu gemacht hat mit Brox's Hilfe oder?



die is mit ihren palast untergegangen, wurde von den alten göttern, samt sippschaft, in die nagas verwandelt, aufenthalt unbekannt, man nimmt an in vashir


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> nicht vor nem ungeborennem kind geflüchtet, sondern vor ner beziheung an sich, feste bindung... nicht fähig dazu... und ja ich habe das buch schon gelesen... vieleicht liegts auch daran das das buch von ner ollen geschrieben wurde... das es so rüber kommt, aber so wurde es nunmal geschrieben...
> lies es und du wirst auch keinen besseren eindruck bekommen



Gut dan seh ich das an der stelle ein und werds mir durchlsen ABER( !) mag sein das er an und für sich ne lusche war aber ein beträchtlicher Paladin (nur von den fähigkeiten her), 
der halt durch weitere ereignisse (Frostmourne/Ner´zhul) noch mächtiger wurde.
Bei Thrall jedoch ist sowas nicht gegeben, ausser er verschmiltzt aufeinmal mit Deathwings leiche was ich jedoch ausserordentlich unwahrscheinlich und unpassend finden würde.
Mfg


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Gut dan seh ich das an der stelle ein und werds mir durchlsen ABER( !) mag sein das er an und für sich ne lusche war aber ein beträchtlicher Paladin (nur von den fähigkeiten her),
> der halt durch weitere ereignisse (Frostmourne/Ner´zhul) noch mächtiger wurde.
> Bei Thrall jedoch ist sowas nicht gegeben, ausser er verschmiltzt aufeinmal mit Deathwings leiche was ich jedoch ausserordentlich unwahrscheinlich und unpassend finden würde.
> Mfg



thrall ist aber eine starke persönlichkeit, mit starkem willen. oder auch mit charackter... thrall ist jedenfalls an sich immernoch mehr kerl als es arthas jemals war


----------



## Kräutersalz (14. November 2010)

New-Member schrieb:


> Was mich aber noch brennend intressieren würde ist, ob mir jemand sagen kann wieso Thrall auch schon vorher in Nagrand war. Ich weiß nicht ob das alle mitbekommen haben, aber zur Zeit des Halloween Events stand er im Gasthaus von Garadar(?) und unterheilt sich mit einer alten Ork Frau. Leider hab ich es verpasst einen Screenshot zu machen :/ Hoffe, dass trotzdem jemand weiß wovon ich rede.



Da warst du einfach zufällig da, wie jemand die Q Reihe beendet hat. Es gab (k.a. obs die noch gibt) eine Questreihe wo man viel mit irgendwelchen Geistern und co zu tun hat und an dessen Schluss Thrall nach Garadar kommt weil er erfährt dass seine Großmutter eine Mark`hari ist und noch lebt. That´s it.


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> sie istmit dem palast unter gegangen ja, aber sie ist nicht durch den brunnen durch den broxx mit geschlossen hat...
> sie wurde von den alten göttern vor die wahl gestellt, sterben oder verwandelt werden...
> wo genau sie ist, ist nicht bekannt, jedenfalls nicht durch den brunnen wo sargeras war... ich denke sie ist am grund des meeres nähe des mahlstroms..



oh man was bistn du für ein kind, du redest wie so n möchtegern gangster,
schau mich nich an, ich schlag dich ! 
b2t:
ehmm klar sie wurde in das Wasser gezogen in dem auch brox das portal der brennenden legion geschlossen hat!
nicht in das portal,aber in das magische wasser wo auch das portal war!
wenn du kein englisch kannst,kann ich dir auch nich helfen


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

Magni schrieb:


> die is mit ihren palast untergegangen, wurde von den alten göttern, samt sippschaft, in die nagas verwandelt, aufenthalt unbekannt, man nimmt an in vashir



ja brunnen war der falsche ausdruck,aber das war schon das eine magische wasser da 

edit: wo der illidan n bissl was rausgenommen hat um es dann in den einen see zu schütten usw  oder? ^^


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

OT:
Aszhara ging mit ihrem Palas "Nazjatar" unter, sie ist/war die mächtigste Magierin Azeroths, ihre Kammerdienerin "Lady Vashj" war/ist momentan die stärkste Naga, wenn man Aszahra nicht dazu zählt, eins ist Gewiss, sie wird wieder gekommen, hoffe ich zumindest.

BTT:

Thrall ist wohl der stärkste Schamane, auf Azeroth, er beherrscht die Schamanistischen Kräfte perfekt, und er wird nie (!) ein Drache, da er sich dem Schamanismus beschworen hat.
Und es wird nie einen neuen Aspekt geben, wo soll denn die Kraft dazu geborgen werden ?


Die Pantheonen (?) beziehungsweise die Titanen haben den "Aspekten" (Nozdormu,Alexstraza,Malygos,Todesschwinge,Ysera) mächtige Kräfte verliehen, ein Teil verlierten sie alle, weil sie in die Drachenseele die Hälfte ihrer Macht einspendete.

Ich hoffe ich konnte für Diskussionsstoff & Erklärungen dienen.

L.G. Luc -

P.S : Es heißt Jaina, meine Fresse..


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> ja brunnen war der falsche ausdruck,aber das war schon das eine magische wasser da



magisches wasser, brunnen... wie auch immer, sie iss am grund und nicht da hinenin gezogen worden hasi.. alles klar??
so nun ab auf die knie....))


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> OT:
> Aszhara ging mit ihrem Palas "Nazjatar" unter, sie ist/war die mächtigste Magierin Azeroths, ihre Kammerdienerin "Lady Vashj" war/ist momentan die stärkste Naga, wenn man Aszahra nicht dazu zählt, eins ist Gewiss, sie wird wieder gekommen, hoffe ich zumindest.
> 
> BTT:
> ...



na die drachenseele/dämonenseele wurde von rohnin zerstört und die kraft darin wurde wieder an die besitzer zurück gegeben... was ich allerdings nicht genau weiß, ist auch malygos macht wieder zu ihm zurück gekommen?? oder würde er durch die fehlende macht erst "raidbar" ??


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> na die drachenseele/dämonenseele wurde von rohnin zerstört und die kraft darin wurde wieder an die besitzer zurück gegeben... was ich allerdings nicht genau weiß, ist auch malygos macht wieder zu ihm zurück gekommen?? oder würde er durch die fehlende macht erst "raidbar" ??



malygos war so oder so meiner meinung nach lächerlich einfach für das,dass er eig ein so mächtiger magier sein soll ,gleich am anfang des contents zu verkloppen^^


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> thrall ist aber eine starke persönlichkeit, mit starkem willen. oder auch mit charackter... thrall ist jedenfalls an sich immernoch mehr kerl als es arthas jemals war



Beenden wir das Arthas thema erstmal an der stelle da es ja hier eh um Thrall geht.
Eine Starke persönlichkeit und ein starker Wille sind von vorteil ja aber trozdem hat ein Aspekt eine Macht an die weder Thrall noch Arthas noch Varian oder sonst ein normales (!) sterbliches wesen rankommen würde.
Es müsste schon irgendwas besonderes passieren das ein normaler (!) Sterblicher soeine macht bekommt.

Was mich z.b. immernoch wundert warum die Aspekte (besser gesagt Alexstraza) nich diereckt was gegen den Lichkönig unternommen haben.
Gut der einziege verfügbare Aspekt ist dem Leben verpflichtet aber weder der Lichkönig noch seine untergebenen haben viel mit dem gewöhnlichem leben zu tuhen.

Und mir fällt beim besten willen nicht ein wie Thrall zum Aspekt werden soll.

Wie weiter oben erwähnt wurde: Gut Thrall muss nicht unbedingt zum Drachen werden aber irgendwie wäre es doch schon sonderbar wenn Neltharion oder besser gesagt Deathwing einfach so von einem mehr oder minder "kleinen" Orc ersetzt werden würde.
Mit einer guten begründung bin ich allesdings für alles offen so ist nun nicht.
Mfg


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> malygos war so oder so meiner meinung nach lächerlich einfach für das,dass er eig ein so mächtiger magier sein soll ,gleich am anfang des contents zu verkloppen^^



das ist ja ne sachen von blizz... malygos sollte/konnte meiner meinung nach sowieso nicht so einfach geraidet werden... und ich denke auch das er nichtmals wirklich böse ist.... was malygos betrifft, wars einfach nur ein epic fail von blizz, 
da gebe ich dir recht kleener blasmund..;9


----------



## Andoral1990 (14. November 2010)

boah wie oft denn noch ... er wird der be zizirksgauleiter von tirisfall ....  ich kanns net mehr hören... jeder meint irgend ne schlau theorie darüber zu haben was mit thrall passiert weil er jah nicht stirbt aber aus opg vertrieben wird... wuhuhuhu wie mysterios... was wird nur aus ihm???


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> na die drachenseele/dämonenseele wurde von rohnin zerstört und die kraft darin wurde wieder an die besitzer zurück gegeben... was ich allerdings nicht genau weiß, ist auch malygos macht wieder zu ihm zurück gekommen?? oder würde er durch die fehlende macht erst "raidbar" ??



Malygos war ein Lore fail meiner ansicht nach den man hätte gegen ihn eigentlich garkeine Magie einsetzen können da er halt der Herrscher über die Magie ist. 
Wäre genauso sinnvoll wie z.b. die Natur gegen Ysera einzusetzen oder die Zeit gegen Nozdormu.

Mfg


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Malygos war ein Lore fail meiner ansicht nach den man hätte gegen ihn eigentlich garkeine Magie einsetzen können da er halt der Herrscher über die Magie ist.
> Wäre genauso sinnvoll wie z.b. die Natur gegen Ysera einzusetzen oder die Zeit gegen Nozdormu.
> 
> Mfg



unterschreibe ich... zumal ich denke das malygos in der ganzen geschichte/lore der ist der am meisten gelitten hatte..
und ihn dafür nioch zu killen... sry aber da hat sich blizz echt nen bock geschossen.. hab maly bis heut nicht gekillt, aus überzeugung,....
war damals als ich gelesenh hatte das er zum killen frei gegeben wird, echt überlegt mit dem spiel auf zu hören


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> na die drachenseele/dämonenseele wurde von rohnin zerstört und die kraft darin wurde wieder an die besitzer zurück gegeben... was ich allerdings nicht genau weiß, ist auch malygos macht wieder zu ihm zurück gekommen?? oder würde er durch die fehlende macht erst "raidbar" ??



Wusste ich nicht, danke für die Information.

Malygos war arrogant und naiv.
Ich denke schon, dass er seine Macht zurück bekommen hat, immerhin ist er auch ein Aspekt.

Und das die Drachenseele zerstört worden ist, wusste ich, aber das die Kräfte wieder verteilt wurden nicht, danke Dir an der Stelle.

MfG Luc -


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Wusste ich nicht, danke für die Information.
> 
> Malygos war arrogant und naiv, er wollte seine Opfer leiden sehen, wie Arthas auch.
> Ich denke schon, dass er seine Macht zurück bekommen hat, immerhin ist er auch ein Aspekt.
> ...



?? wo war maly arrogant?? und naiv?? 
malygos war sehr bedacht und naiv im sinne weil er damals dethwings bester freund war.... bis er und sein schwarm fast von ihm vernichtet wurde..


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Wusste ich nicht, danke für die Information.
> 
> Malygos war arrogant und naiv, er wollte seine Opfer leiden sehen, wie Arthas auch.
> Ich denke schon, dass er seine Macht zurück bekommen hat, immerhin ist er auch ein Aspekt.
> ...



malygos war ursprünglich alles andere als arrogant und naiv...
er wurde u.a. als der fröhlichste un lustigste aspekt beschrieben.
so nach dem motto er hat immer scheiß gemacht un nen witz gerissen


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> malygos war ursprünglich alles andere als arrogant und naiv...
> er wurde u.a. als der fröhlichste un lustigste aspekt beschrieben.
> so nach dem motto er hat immer scheiß gemacht un nen witz gerissen



....


----------



## DasWolti (14. November 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> Die eine da beim Event sagt ja auch, das er sich entweder für das eine oder das andere auf Ewig entscheiden muss.
> Und es wäre genial einen Hordeguy unter den Drachen zu haben.
> Die Geschichte der Horde ist eh viel cooler



Also, die "Eine", die das sagt, wird später seine Gefährtin, Sprich Lebenspartnerin. Und was den Aspekt der Magie angeht, sprich die Führung des blauen Drachenschwarms, so wird dieser Posten von Kalecgos übernommen werden.

Eins noch: Wer behauptet eigentlich, dass ein Aspekt unbedingt ein Drache sein muss?


----------



## La.ForFour (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> ...Was mich z.b. immernoch wundert warum die Aspekte (besser gesagt Alexstraza) nich diereckt was gegen den Lichkönig unternommen haben.
> Gut der einziege verfügbare Aspekt ist dem Leben verpflichtet aber weder der Lichkönig noch seine untergebenen haben viel mit dem gewöhnlichem leben zu tuhen....



Naja gibt ja schon nen paar Gründe.
1. Hatte sie noch keine wirkliche Zeit und war ja mit dem Nexuskrieg beschäftigt, der wohl schon ne Menge von ihr forderte.
2. Hätte sie Arthas nicht einfach so schwupp vernichten können, es gab ja noch die tausend Diener , wie zB die Frostwyrm unter Sindragosa etc.

Und da ja nichtmal die stärksten Helden Azeroths es alleine geschafft hätten, die ja Malygos, Illidan und wie se nich alle heißen - vernichteten, isses wohl auch fraglich obs der Rote Drachenschwarm es schafft ...


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Klar war Malygos naiv & arrogant, hört euch mal die Sprüche an die er da los lässt in Malygos' Lair 

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Wusste ich nicht, danke für die Information.
> 
> Malygos war arrogant und naiv, er wollte seine Opfer leiden sehen, wie Arthas auch.
> Ich denke schon, dass er seine Macht zurück bekommen hat, immerhin ist er auch ein Aspekt.
> ...



Das Malygos seine Opfer LEIDEN sehen wollte ist mir neu, ausserdem kämpfen wir eh nich gegen den "richtigen" Malygos sondern eigentlich nur gegen den " Wahnsinnigen" den der "richtige" Malygos so wie er vor dem verrat von Neltharion war hätte uns sicherlich nicht angegriffen. 
Er hätte uns eher unterstützt.
Auch wurde er in KdA als ein sehr freudiger Aspekt bezeichnet und nich als arrogante und naive Bestie...


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

La.ForFour schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja schon nen paar Gründe.
> 1. Hatte sie noch keine wirkliche Zeit und war ja mit dem Nexuskrieg beschäftigt, der wohl schon ne Menge von ihr forderte.
> 2. Hätte sie Arthas nicht einfach so schwupp vernichten können, es gab ja noch die tausend Diener , wie zB die Frostwyrm unter Sindragosa etc.
> 
> Und da ja nichtmal die stärksten Helden Azeroths es alleine geschafft hätten, die ja Malygos, Illidan und wie se nich alle heißen - vernichteten, isses wohl auch fraglich* obs der Rote Drachenschwarm es schafft *...



ich weiß ja nich aber ich denke alex sollte n bissl stärker sein als so 25 kleine zauberer und krieger .... wenn du schon vergleichst was für ne macht Korialstrasz (Krasus) im vergleich zu nen normalen Zauberer hat^^ un er hat ja wirklich nur nen mini bruchteil ihrer macht,als ihre gefährte. Rhonin etc hätte mithelfen sollen er allein war ja schon ein idol für illidan,was von seiner macht zeugt ^^


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Klar war Malygos naiv & arrogant, hört euch mal die Sprüche an die er da los lässt in Malygos' Lair
> 
> L.G. Luc -



lese lieber mal krieg der ahnen und nehme nicht immer nur wissen aus ingame...


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nich aber ich denke alex sollte n bissl stärker sein als so 25 kleine zauberer und krieger .... wenn du schon vergleichst was für ne macht Korialstrasz (Krasus) im vergleich zu nen normalen Zauberer hat^^ un er hat ja wirklich nur nen mini bruchteil ihrer macht,als ihre gefährte. Rhonin etc hätte mithelfen sollen er allein war ja schon ein idol für illidan,was von seiner macht zeugt ^^



Du musst dir vormerken, dass das nicht einfach 25 her gelaufene Zauberer und Krieger sind, es sind die 25 stärksten Magier & Krieger, die Helden Azeroths, aus dieser Perspektive musst du das alles betrachten.

MfG Luc -


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> lese lieber mal krieg der ahnen und nehme nicht immer nur wissen aus ingame...



Hast du wohl Recht.


----------



## dauntless (14. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Du musst dir vormerken, dass das nicht einfach 25 her gelaufene Zauberer und Krieger sind, es sind die 25 stärksten Magier & Krieger, die Helden Azeroths, aus dieser Perspektive musst du das alles betrachten.
> 
> MfG Luc -



quatsch..es muß nur irgendwie ingame kompartibel gemacht werden... aber dads spiel hat leider nicht mehr viel mit der eigentlichen geschcite zu tun


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

La.ForFour schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja schon nen paar Gründe.
> 1. Hatte sie noch keine wirkliche Zeit und war ja mit dem Nexuskrieg beschäftigt, der wohl schon ne Menge von ihr forderte.
> 2. Hätte sie Arthas nicht einfach so schwupp vernichten können, es gab ja noch die tausend Diener , wie zB die Frostwyrm unter Sindragosa etc.
> 
> Und da ja nichtmal die stärksten Helden Azeroths es alleine geschafft hätten, die ja Malygos, Illidan und wie se nich alle heißen - vernichteten, isses wohl auch fraglich obs der Rote Drachenschwarm es schafft ...



Rein Zeitlich war der Nexuskrieg vorbei als der Argentumkreuzzug die Eiskronenzitadelle angegriffen hat.
Und gut nur die Helden waren es nicht; es waren die Helden, Tirion und der Aschenbringer.
Desweiteren würde der gesamte rote Drachenschwarm + Alexstraza die geißel sehr woll vernichten können.
Malygos haben wir auchnicht allein getötet da kam Alexstraza, Illidan haben wir auchnicht allein getöt da kam Maiev (oder wie sie geschrieben wird).
Man könnt sogar sagen das wir kaum einen Ultimativen boss allein oder zu seiner vollen kraft besiegt haben C´thun z.b.


----------



## Hornhautx (14. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nich aber ich denke alex sollte n bissl stärker sein als so 25 kleine zauberer und krieger .... wenn du schon vergleichst was für ne macht Korialstrasz (Krasus) im vergleich zu nen normalen Zauberer hat^^ un er hat ja wirklich nur nen mini bruchteil ihrer macht,als ihre gefährte. Rhonin etc hätte mithelfen sollen er allein war ja schon ein idol für illidan,was von seiner macht zeugt ^^


Es ist schon länger bekannt, dass in World of Warcraft mit kleineren Maß gemäßen wird da man seitens der Hardware einfach nicht mehr bringen kann und man sonst nur sehr unspektakuläre Bossfights sehen würde, wenn man sich ernsthaft Gegner aussucht die wir mit 25 Mann Ingame sowie Loretechnisch bezwingen könnten. Aber Geschichtlich wird sicher nicht später von 25 Helden die rede sein die im Wochentakt einen Gegner platt gemacht haben. Und die Reihenfolge in denen die Bosse eingeführt werden haben ebenfalls nichts mit der Macht der Gegner zu tun. Ein Arthas, Deathwing oder Illidan kommt vielleicht einfach besser an bei dem großteil der Spieler


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Du musst dir vormerken, dass das nicht einfach 25 her gelaufene Zauberer und Krieger sind, es sind die 25 stärksten Magier & Krieger, die Helden Azeroths, aus dieser Perspektive musst du das alles betrachten.
> 
> MfG Luc -



ich spreche auch aus erfahrug der krieg der ahnen bücher, deswegen hab ich das ja gesagt 
aber egal,meiner meinung nach is alex trotzdem viiel stärker ^^... sie verkörpert das leben, dann kannsts dir ja denken und rhonin un krasus sin auch bei weitem keine normalen zauberer


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Yogg'Saron starb ja auch nicht durch unsere Hand, Hodir, Thorim, Freya & co. haben uns ja geholfen, stimmt schon Orc666.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

Hornhautx schrieb:


> Es ist schon länger bekannt, dass in World of Warcraft mit kleineren Maß gemäßen wird da man seitens der Hardware einfach nicht mehr bringen kann und man sonst nur sehr unspektakuläre Bossfights sehen würde, wenn man sich ernsthaft Gegner aussucht die wir mit 25 Mann Ingame sowie Loretechnisch bezwingen könnten. Aber Geschichtlich wird sicher nicht später von 25 Helden die rede sein die im Wochentakt einen Gegner platt gemacht haben. Und die Reihenfolge in denen die Bosse eingeführt werden haben ebenfalls nichts mit der Macht der Gegner zu tun. Ein Arthas, Deathwing oder Illidan kommt vielleicht einfach besser an bei dem großteil der Spieler



is mir klar, es wäre ja langweilig nur "realistisch besiegbare" zu bekämpfen,dann würden wir beim eichhörnchen in dalaran anstehen ...
ich hab das nur gesagt, weil er gemeint hat alex is zu schwach um gegen arthas was zu machen^^


----------



## Hornhautx (14. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> is mir klar, es wäre ja langweilig nur "realistisch besiegbare" zu bekämpfen,dann würden wir beim eichhörnchen in dalaran anstehen ...
> ich hab das nur gesagt, weil er gemeint hat alex is zu schwach um gegen arthas was zu machen^^



Naja, Arthas selber ist denke ich sicher keine Herausforderung. Ich denke die eigentliche Macht in Arthas besteht darin, dass er so eine große Armee hatte und diese nur wuchs und nicht kleiner Wurde da er jeden gefallenen Krieger wieder für sich auferstehen lassen konnte. Da hätte man eben auch erstmal an dem ganzen Gevolk von Arthas vorbei kommen müssen.


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Hornhautx schrieb:


> Naja, Arthas selber ist denke ich sicher keine Herausforderung. Ich denke die eigentliche Macht in Arthas besteht darin, dass er so eine große Armee hatte und diese nur wuchs und nicht kleiner Wurde da er jeden gefallenen Krieger wieder für sich auferstehen lassen konnte. Da hätte man eben auch erstmal an dem ganzen Gevolk von Arthas vorbei kommen müssen.



Frostgrams Furor ?
Mal daran gedacht?

Arthas ist zu selbst sicher, und lässt seine Opfer leiden, aber das weiß ich aus einer sicheren Quelle.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Kroul (14. November 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> glaub ich eher nicht weil die ja schon "drachenaspekte" heißen
> 
> es war ja schon in der diskussion das Thrall denr neue Wächter von Tirisfal wird usw.
> 
> ...



Auf der diesjährigen Blizzcon wurde bereits gesagt, dass es sein KÖNNTE, dass Thrall die Position übernehmen wird und darüberhinaus wird er beim Kampf gegen Todesschwinge an der Seite der Aspekte (und uns) dabei sein. Wächter von Tirisfal ist Med'an, Sohn von Medivh und dieser wird ebenfalls irgendwann kommen, jedoch wahrscheinlich erst spät.

BTT:
Von einer Transformation von nem Sterblichen in nen Drachen hab ich noch nie was von gehört, aber vorstellen könnte ich es mir allemal. Ne Info dazu wär nett.


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

Hornhautx schrieb:


> Naja, Arthas selber ist denke ich sicher keine Herausforderung. Ich denke die eigentliche Macht in Arthas besteht darin, dass er so eine große Armee hatte und diese nur wuchs und nicht kleiner Wurde da er jeden gefallenen Krieger wieder für sich auferstehen lassen konnte. Da hätte man eben auch erstmal an dem ganzen Gevolk von Arthas vorbei kommen müssen.



Arthas an sich ,oder man müsste eigentlich um genau zu sein der Lichkönig sagen, war auf sich allein gestellt ebenfalls ein mächtiger Krieger allein wegen seiner Nekrotischen macht und Frostmourne ABER es stimmt natürlich auch wenn man sagt das er ohne seine gewaltigen Legionen von untoten deutlich schwächer gewesen wäre, allerdings immernoch stark genug um eine bedrohung zu sein. 
Man bräuchte eine ziemlich große Armee um den Lichkönig zu töten das darf man nicht unterschätzen, weil selbst wenn seine untoten wie bei normalen Todesrittern (ausser unheiligen also besser geschulten in der Nekromantie) nach einer weile in sich zusammenbrechen würden, könnte er dennoch die ersten reihen der Armee dank seiner magie besiegen und dan die toten kurzzeitig wiederbeleben.


----------



## Spion0522 (14. November 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> Die Geschichte der Horde ist eh viel cooler



Was ist denn "cool" daran , Jahre lang von der allianz unterdrückt worden zusein....


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Klar war Malygos naiv & arrogant, hört euch mal die Sprüche an die er da los lässt in Malygos' Lair
> 
> L.G. Luc -



bücher lesen. malygos wurde nur deshalb so, weil er durch irgendeinen einfluss wahnsinnig wurde. davor war er vollkommen anders.

vllt. wurde er dadurch auch schwächer?

Ausserdem überseht ihr, dass er nicht von Spielern besiegt wird...die "Helden" die ihn angriffen, hätte er ohne Mühe vernichtet, als ihm der Kampf zu langweilig wurde...nur durch das Eingreifen der Lebensbinderin und ihres Schwarms konnte er besiegt werden. Genau wie Arthas nur durch einen heroischen Akt, und die Rache der Seelen in Frostmourne bezwungen werden konnte.


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> bücher lesen. malygos wurde nur deshalb so, weil er durch irgendeinen einfluss wahnsinnig wurde. davor war er vollkommen anders.
> 
> vllt. wurde er dadurch auch schwächer?
> 
> Ausserdem überseht ihr, dass er nicht von Spielern besiegt wird...die "Helden" die ihn angriffen, hätte er ohne Mühe vernichtet, als ihm der Kampf zu langweilig wurde...nur durch das Eingreifen der Lebensbinderin und ihres Schwarms konnte er besiegt werden. Genau wie Arthas nur durch einen heroischen Akt, und die Rache der Seelen in Frostmourne bezwungen werden konnte.



"Irgendein" einfluss war es nun nicht grad.
Er wurde verrückt weil Deathwing den großteil seines Schwarms ausrottete.
Schwächer war er eigentlich nicht und im grunde genommen hätte er uns und unsere roten Drachenfreunde (die 10 oder 25er niederen roten Drachen sind keine bedrohung für einen Aspekt) mit einem Schlag vernichten können.
Aber leider muss man sehen das WoW in der beziehung nur ein Spiel ist, und was denkst du was los gewesen wäre von seiten der comm. wenn Malygos sofort wenn man ihn pullt einmal hustet und der raid im Dreck liegt?^^


----------



## Dömage (14. November 2010)

ein Aspekt muss nich unbedingt ein Drache sein.


und nicht Humanoide verwandeln sich in Drachen....es ist eher umgekehrt!


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Dömage schrieb:


> ein Aspekt muss nich unbedingt ein Drache sein.
> 
> 
> und nicht Humanoide verwandeln sich in Drachen....es ist eher umgekehrt!



Und du weißt das woher  ?

Und beim zweiteren, da hast du recht 

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Dömage (14. November 2010)

bei der erschaffung der aspekte, haben die titanen die Drachen genommen, weil sie damals die ehrenhaftesten Wesen waren, steh in irgend einem Ingame-Büchlein.

-und wenn man so will, ist Thrall ziemlich ehrenhaft...also, warum sollte er nicht Aspekt der Erde werden können? Lieber Ihm vertrauen, als einem anderen schwarzen Drachen.


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

Dömage schrieb:


> bei der erschaffung der aspekte, haben die titanen die Drachen genommen, weil sie damals die ehrenhaftesten Wesen waren, steh in irgend einem Ingame-Büchlein.
> 
> -und wenn man so will, ist Thrall ziemlich ehrenhaft...also, warum sollte er nicht Aspekt der Erde werden können? Lieber Ihm vertrauen, als einem anderen schwarzen Drachen.



Das mit den Drachen hat noch etwas damit zu tuhen weil die 5 Aspekte aus einem großen extrem mächtigen ( und mit extrem mein ich extrem) oberdrachen erschaffen wurden, Galakrond oder wie er hieß.
Erfährt man wenn man in der Drachenöde die quests um die Pforte des Zorns macht.


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Das mit den Drachen hat noch etwas damit zu tuhen weil die 5 Aspekte aus einem großen extrem mächtigen ( und mit extrem mein ich extrem) oberdrachen erschaffen wurden, Galakrond oder wie er hieß.
> Erfährt man wenn man in der Drachenöde die quests um die Pforte des Zorns macht.




Ja, "Galakrond, der Drachenvater" oder so in der Art, aber der hat rein gar nichts mit "Wrathgate" zu tun.

MfG Luc -


----------



## La.ForFour (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Rein Zeitlich war der Nexuskrieg vorbei als der Argentumkreuzzug die Eiskronenzitadelle angegriffen hat.
> Und gut nur die Helden waren es nicht; es waren die Helden, Tirion und der Aschenbringer.
> Desweiteren würde der gesamte rote Drachenschwarm + Alexstraza die geißel sehr woll vernichten können.
> Malygos haben wir auchnicht allein getötet da kam Alexstraza, Illidan haben wir auchnicht allein getöt da kam Maiev (oder wie sie geschrieben wird).
> Man könnt sogar sagen das wir kaum einen Ultimativen boss allein oder zu seiner vollen kraft besiegt haben C´thun z.b.



Ich red ja davon. Die größten Helden (in dem Falle wir) wurden ja beim Bossfight mit LK ja getötet und nur durch das "Licht" Tirions gerettet. 
Ein Kampf des roten Drachenschwarms gg. Geißel und nehmen wir Rhonin meinetwegen dazu - würde trotzdem entgegen letzteren ausgehen.

Denn Alex + Rhonin kämpfen ja nicht einfach auf nen Schlachtfeld gg. LK mitten in Eiskrone gegeneinander.
Der Schwarm müsste an die Geißel vorbei. Dementsprechend würden wohl erstmal die Frostwyrm gegen die Drachen kämpfen, und jeder gefallene Rotdrache würde wieder als untoter auferstehen ...

Und das die beiden oben, allein ICC stürmen find ich wohl etwas zuviel des guten


----------



## Ghost259 (14. November 2010)

New-Member schrieb:


> Er sagte doch später, dass er sich dem Schamanismus verschrieben hat. Erst lesen, dann schreiben!
> Was mich aber noch brennend intressieren würde ist, ob mir jemand sagen kann wieso Thrall auch schon vorher in Nagrand war. Ich weiß nicht ob das alle mitbekommen haben, aber zur Zeit des Halloween Events stand er im Gasthaus von Garadar(?) und unterheilt sich mit einer alten Ork Frau. Leider hab ich es verpasst einen Screenshot zu machen :/ Hoffe, dass trotzdem jemand weiß wovon ich rede.
> 
> BTT : Fänd ich spitze wenn Thrall den Job von Deathwing übernehmen sollte!



Es ist ein sich sogar recht oft wiederholendes Event. Leider weiß ich nicht genau nach welchem Schema er dort hinreist. Auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel trifft man ja das erste mal auf die Mag´har, der einzige Clan der damals nicht von Mannoroths Blut getrunken haben.Der Name Mag´har bedeutet übriegens die Unverdorbenen.
Jedenfals ist die alte Orcin tatsächlich Thrall´s Großmutter, die übriegens auch nach dem Gespräch auf Grund ihres hohen Alters stirbt. Deswegen wollte Thrall auch dort hin um jene Orcs zu treffen die nicht vom Blut tranken, oder sich mit den Hexenmeistern einließen.Weswegen sie auch noch ihre braune Haut haben, wie ursprünglich jeder Orc.Im weiteren Verlauf des Gesprächs trifft er dann eben auch noch auf Garrosh der sich für die Taten seines Vaters schämt, bis Thrall ihn dann aufklärt das er alle vom dem Fluch befreit hat.


----------



## Bammarga (14. November 2010)

Chris Metzen hat ja selber schon auf der Blizzcon bestätigt das Thrall der Neue Aspekt der Erde wird, und somit den Platz von Deathwing einnimmt.
Aber das Thrall zu nem Drachen wird denke ich weniger da er ja u.a Aggra Heiratet "zu lesen in The Shattering" usw..
aber man weiss ja nie was Blizzard noch so in den Sinn kommt ^^

Greez Bäm


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Ja, "Galakrond, der Drachenvater" oder so in der Art, aber der hat rein gar nichts mit "Wrathgate" zu tun.
> 
> MfG Luc -



Da muss ich dich leider verbessern den die Geißel versucht genau diesen Drachen wiederzuerwecken und man muss sie von diesem vorhaben abhalten.
Und genau das ist meiner meinung nach einer der pre quests um den Film der Pforte des Zorns zu sehen deswegen hat er in diesem sinne etwas damit zu tuhen.

@ La.ForFour

Ich hab mit keiner silbe erwähnt das Alex und Rhonin zu zweit Icc stürmen könnten jedoch würde der Gesamte Rote Drachenschwarm und ,weil du es hier auchnoch schön erwähnst,
die Erzmagier und Magier von Dalaran vereint sich sehr wohl bis zum Lichkönig Durchkämpfen können.
Alein Alex würde schätz ich mal sehr viele frostwyrm vom himmel pusten.
Du magst in der beziehung recht haben das jeder Drache und nun hier auch Magier der fällt ein untoter werden könnte allerdings musst du auch bedenken das es nur einen Nekromanten gibt der mal so mirnichts dirnichts einen Drachen als Frostwyrm wieder aufstehen lassen kann und der nennt sich Lichkönig.
Es steht in einem der Bücher die man im Dk startgebiet findet das es ein sehr schweres unterfangen ist einen Frostwyrm oder ,um es auf den roten und schwarzen Schwarm zu ändern,
einen Glutwyrm wiederzuerwecken.
Und ein 1v1 Alexstraza gegen Lichkönig wäre wohl mehr als einfach...für Alexstraza
Allerdings muss ich dir in einem punkt zustimmen Alexstraza + Rhonin vs gesamte geißel wäre wiederum genauso einfach...für die Geißel
Mfg


----------



## Ghost259 (14. November 2010)

Kroul schrieb:


> Auf der diesjährigen Blizzcon wurde bereits gesagt, dass es sein KÖNNTE, dass Thrall die Position übernehmen wird und darüberhinaus wird er beim Kampf gegen Todesschwinge an der Seite der Aspekte (und uns) dabei sein. Wächter von Tirisfal ist Med'an, Sohn von Medivh und dieser wird ebenfalls irgendwann kommen, jedoch wahrscheinlich erst spät.
> 
> BTT:
> Von einer Transformation von nem Sterblichen in nen Drachen hab ich noch nie was von gehört, aber vorstellen könnte ich es mir allemal. Ne Info dazu wär nett.



Wieso sagen alle das Med´an der neue Wächter wird?Medivh selbst sagte bevor er verschwand:"Letzen Endes kann die Welt eben doch ohne einen Wächter zurechtkommen, sie muss es nur lernen."Für mich ist das die klare Aussage das es nie wieder einen Wächter geben wird. Außerdem hätte Medivh seine Macht ja noch irgendwie weiter geben müssen, und soweit ich weiß ist er ja einfach verschwunden nach dem 3ten Krieg, und da hatte er seine Macht noch.
Soll das nicht irgendwo in den Comics stehen?Die, finde ich jedenfals, kann man sowieso nicht als loremäßig richtig einstufen.Da bezieh ich mich lieber auf durchgesprochene Bücher und nicht auf nen Comic der nen bischen am Rande unterhalten soll.



Zu der Lichking Diskussion, ich denk mal das sich die höheren Persönlichkeiten wie Rhonin usw bewusst sind das der Lichking nen notweniges Übel ist.Denn wie Terenas sagt MUSS jemand die Geißel kontrollieren oder sie fällt über Azeroth her und zerstört alles, allein der verbliebene Teil von Arthas im Lichking hat verhindert das das nicht passiert ist.


----------



## gelga (14. November 2010)

ich glaub nicht dass er sein volk einfachso alleine lässt
ich meine glaubt ihr wirklich garrosh ist ein würdiger nachfolger?


----------



## Bammarga (14. November 2010)

gelga schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht dass er sein volk einfachso alleine lässt
> ich meine glaubt ihr wirklich garrosh ist ein würdiger nachfolger?



In der Sicht von Thrall schon ^^


----------



## Detela (14. November 2010)

So gesehn wär ich ja ganz klar dafür! Also ich mein Thrall als neuer Aspekt?! Klar!
Was mit da aber so im Sinn kommt ist der Posten nicht jetz schon frei? Also Erd Aspekt? Weil Deathwing ist doch jetz Aspekt des Todes oder ist das mehr so ´n selbst ernanter Titel? 
Also ich fänds aufjedenfall super wenn Thrall neuer Aspekt wird!


----------



## La.ForFour (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit keiner silbe erwähnt das Alex und Rhonin zu zweit Icc stürmen könnten jedoch würde der Gesamte Rote Drachenschwarm und ,weil du es hier auchnoch schön erwähnst,
> die Erzmagier und Magier von Dalaran vereint sich sehr wohl bis zum Lichkönig Durchkämpfen können.



Will ich dir ja auch nich unterstellen, ich gehe vom - für mich logischten aus. Meine damit nur, das es sehr schwer werden würde durch die ganze Abwehr durchzukommen ...
Die Roten Drachen würden es nicht mit der Übermacht aufnehmen, sonst hätten sie es doch getan , oder nicht ?

Zum Thema Wiedererweckung magst du Recht haben, aber so das Problem würde es auch nicht sein, Arthas könnte ja auch auf dem Schlachtfeld rumspazieren und hier und dort alles erwecken was ihm unters Schwert kommt ...
Auch das mit Verbündeten ist nicht wirklich von Vorteil - die hat Arthas in Form von Vrykul und Valkyr auch ...

Die Masse machts , alles andere ist für mich undenkbar und mit der aktuellen Geschichte nicht vereinbar ^^


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

gelga schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht dass er sein volk einfachso alleine lässt
> ich meine glaubt ihr wirklich garrosh ist ein würdiger nachfolger?



Wenn ich ehrlich bin wäre ich ja damals dafür gewesen das Grom Kriegshäuptling wird, da er aber leider gestorben ist (in einem der besten Wc3 videos muss ich für mich persönlich sagen)
musste nunmal Thrall ran.
Thrall hat in den jahren seiner Amtszeit sehr viel erfahrung gesammelt und wenn er denkt das Garrosch ein würdiger anführer ist dan wird das wohl schon seine gründe haben.
Schätze mal das die überlegung auch damit zutuhen hatte das er vieleicht einem "Helden der Horde" lieber die führung übergeben hat als irgendeinem anderen.
Den sehen wir es mal so, für viele von uns, zu denen ich allerdings nicht gehöre, ist Garrosh ein idiot.
Für die Horde ist er ein Held der Siegreich gegen den Lichkönig gezogen ist.
Wenn würdet ihr als einfacher Orc bürger mehr vertrauen schenken: Garrosch dem Helden der Horde oder Saurfang einem alten kriegsveteran der unter der Legion gekämpft hat (ich persönlich mag Saurfang aber ich will es aus Bürger sicht aufzeigen).

@Detela 
"Aspekt des Todes" ist ein Titel dem ihm andere gegeben haben den er kann sich nicht vom Erdaspekt auf Todesaspekt umskillen^^
Mfg


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

La.ForFour schrieb:


> Will ich dir ja auch nich unterstellen, ich gehe vom - für mich logischten aus. Meine damit nur, das es sehr schwer werden würde durch die ganze Abwehr durchzukommen ...
> Die Roten Drachen würden es nicht mit der Übermacht aufnehmen, sonst hätten sie es doch getan , oder nicht ?
> 
> Zum Thema Wiedererweckung magst du Recht haben, aber so das Problem würde es auch nicht sein, Arthas könnte ja auch auf dem Schlachtfeld rumspazieren und hier und dort alles erwecken was ihm unters Schwert kommt ...
> ...



Gut das mit Arthas könnt ich mir auch vorstellen mit der verteidigung hast du ebenfalls recht doch wage ich zu sagen das es vieleicht möglich wäre.
Gut ein weiteres gutes Argument deinerseits ist es warum die Drachen es nicht mit der übermacht aufgenommen haben.
Dazu (und nu geb ich mir die antwort auf eine frühere frage^^) kann ich nur sagen das sich die Drachen ganz einfach gedacht haben "wayne die sterblichen".
Drachen mischen sich scheinbar nicht gerne in Konflikte ein die sie bis zu einem bestimmten punkt nicht betreffen.
Als beispiel : Die Geißel geistert schon lange durch Azeroth aber erst seid sie diereckt die Drachenöde angegriffen hat scheint es die Drachen zu stören.
Nen weiteres beispiel dafür wäre auch KdA wo die Drachen sehr lange rätselten ob sie gegen die Legion vorgehen sollten oder nicht.
Sollt ich mich in einem der beiden Beispiele geirrt haben dan sry bin für verbesserung offen.
Mfg


----------



## Pfropfen (14. November 2010)

New-Member schrieb:


> Er sagte doch später, dass er sich dem Schamanismus verschrieben hat. Erst lesen, dann schreiben!
> Was mich aber noch brennend intressieren würde ist, ob mir jemand sagen kann wieso Thrall auch schon vorher in Nagrand war. Ich weiß nicht ob das alle mitbekommen haben, aber zur Zeit des Halloween Events stand er im Gasthaus von Garadar(?) und unterheilt sich mit einer alten Ork Frau. Leider hab ich es verpasst einen Screenshot zu machen :/ Hoffe, dass trotzdem jemand weiß wovon ich rede.
> 
> BTT : Fänd ich spitze wenn Thrall den Job von Deathwing übernehmen sollte!






Meines Wissens nach stand der da schon immer in Nagrand. Und die alte Orc Frau ist Thralls Oma


----------



## Detela (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> @Detela
> "Aspekt des Todes" ist ein Titel dem ihm andere gegeben haben den er kann sich nicht vom Erdaspekt auf Todesaspekt umskillen^^
> Mfg



Wieso umskillen kostet beim ersten mal nur 1g?


----------



## Orc666 (14. November 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Wieso umskillen kostet beim ersten mal nur 1g?



Zeig mir einen lehrer der Deathwing den Aspektskill verlernen kann....


----------



## Saladarxyz (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hey zusammen!
> 
> Einfach nur mal Lore Spekulation...was haltet ihr von der Vermutung, dass Thrall am Ende des Addons zum neuen Aspekt der Erde wird?
> Es spricht einiges dafür...sterbliche können wie wir wissen in Drachen verwandelt werden (Dragonsworn), Deathwings stelle wird ja wahrscheinlich frei werden, wenn erstmal marodierende Heldenhorden über seiner dampfenden Leiche Killscreens machrn, und die Zerstörung die er Angerichtet hat, muss beseitigt werden...genau wie sein schwarzer + Twilight Schwarm wieder unter Kontrolle, und auf den rechten Weg zurückgebracht werden muss um eine Katastrophe zu vermeiden.
> ...



du hast ja mal sowas von keine ahnung

also sei einfach still


----------



## Lily:) (14. November 2010)

Dann müssten die Titanen kurz vorbeikommen und ihn dazu ernennen...

Vieleicht heißt der große Endboss dann ....(wer auch immer der Obermotz der Titanen sein mag^^)?


----------



## Ångela (14. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> hmmm.. könnte auch sein.
> 
> Aber das wäre ja kacke Garrosh zu behalten.
> 
> Ich mag ihn nicht



Garrosh ist keine Dauerlösung, das ist steht mal fest und da die Allianz mit WotLK einen ihrer Größten an den Lichking verloren hat, da wäre es nur mehr als "fair", wenn die Horde am Ende von Cata ebenfalls einen verliert und wer wäre besser geeignet, als der vemeintlich größte Krieger der Horde ?!

Thrall und Aspekt, nette Idee, aber ich denke, so wie es teilweise auch schon angeklungen ist, das er nach Deathwings Tod tatsächlich zum Wächter wird und damit vielleicht ganz einfach zum Bideglied zu den den Aspekten und allen anderen "Mächten".


----------



## sensêij1988 (14. November 2010)

Aber bitte dazu ein WC4 Cataclysm


----------



## lord just (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Malygos war ein Lore fail meiner ansicht nach den man hätte gegen ihn eigentlich garkeine Magie einsetzen können da er halt der Herrscher über die Magie ist.
> Wäre genauso sinnvoll wie z.b. die Natur gegen Ysera einzusetzen oder die Zeit gegen Nozdormu.
> 
> Mfg



malygos war nicht herrscher über die magie sondern nur der aspekt der magie, was bedeutet, dass er darauf achten sollte, dass die magie nicht aus dem gleichgewicht kommt (quasi der ersatz für die alten götter). die aspekte haben von den titanen kräfte bekommen um ihren job besser machen zu können aber sie beherrschen nicht die magie oder das leben usw. und malygos hat eben nur seinen job gemacht und war der ansicht, dass die magie zu gefährlich ist, als dass irgendwer sie benutzen dürfte und wollte alle wesen vernichten, die magie benutzen und allen voran die magier von dalaran. dadurch war man auch gezwungen malygos am anfang des add-ons platt zu machen, weil der sonst dalaran platt gemacht hätte und der ganze rest der story nichtmehr gepasst hat.


dann zur frage thrall goes dragon

wieso sollten die aspekte unbedingt drachen sein? die jetzigen aspekte sind drachen, weil es damals die mächtigsten wesen azeroths waren (nach den alten göttern und den elementarlords) und daher wohl am besten dafür geeignet waren um für das gleichgewicht zu sorgen. daher denke ich, dass thrall nicht zu einem drachen wird aber ich denke auch das thrall zusammen mit dem irdenen ring den job von deathwing übernehmen wird. extra kräfte von den titanen wird thrall nicht brauchen, weil er der mächtigste schamane ist (selbst die im irdenen ring sagen das) und schon in der beta zeigt, dass er es drauf hat die elemente im gleichgewicht zu halten (denn das ermöglicht es uns durch den mahlstrom nach tiefenheim zu reisen).

und das garrosh der kriegshäuptling bleiben wird ist doch schon jetzt abzusehen. im ersten teil des pre events sagt ja thrall schon dass er nach nagrand reisen wird und garrosh so lange der krieghäuptling wird un garrosh sagt daraufhin, dass er denkt, dass er noch nicht bereit dazu ist (der ist halt wie ein kind, immer große klappe und wenn man zeigen soll, dass man eier hat, den schwanz einziehen). und wenn man die beta berichte verfolgt, dann sieht man auch, dass garrosh sehr verantwortungsvoll handelt und sich zu einem guten kriegshäuptling entwickelt.


----------



## Druidna (14. November 2010)

Soweit ich weiß hat auf der Blizzcon einer von den Story Schreibern bestätigt das Kalegos der neue Aspekt der Magie wird, und das sie überlegen ob Thrall Aspekt der Erde wird. Vielleicht können die Hordler ihn dann trotzdem um Hilfe gegen die Allis bitten^^ Obwohl einer von der Horde macht eh die ganze Allianz Platt


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Könnte klappen, aber ich weis ja nicht ob das so richtig passt.Weil er hat ja gesagt wenn all die Zerstörung usw vorbei sind. das er wieder zurückkehrt. Deshalb glaub ich nicht dass er ein Drache wird
> 
> FIIIRST !



Ich glaubs auch nicht.

​


----------



## Männchen (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Kalecgos steht schon jetzt im Whyrmruhtempel herum, und wird den Job wohl übernehmen wie es aussieht. Was die Macht betrifft, bin ich sicher dass sich die Blizzard Storyabteilung da was einfallen lasseb wird...es wäre nicht das erste mal, das gewöhnliche Sterbliche unfassbare Kräfte erlangen (Arthas)



Wurde auf der Blizzcon auch bestätigt, das Kalecgos der Nachfolger von Malygos wird. 
Habe aber Zweifel, das Thrall ein Drache werden soll, da Blizz wohl versucht die Person Thrall hinsichtlich Warcraft 4 ein noch stärkeres Profil zu geben.


----------



## Little-Zero (14. November 2010)

Thrall wird der neue "Wächter der Tirisfallen", wie Medivh es einst war (nein Medivh ist nicht tot ! er ist zu einer höheren existenz aufgestiegen wie man im anfangsvideo von Warcraft 3 sehen konnte).
Durch diese Tatsache kann Thrall KEIN Aspekt werden und schon gar nicht zu einem Drachen werden.... 

Wer Krieg der Ahnen gelesen hat, weiß auch das die überlebenden Eier (von Malygos) damals von Krasus an einem sicheren Ort versteckt wurden (unbekannt an welchem da diese durch ein magisches Portal geschickt wurden) und somit wäre evtl auch einer dieser Eier ein Nachfolger für Malygos, unbewührt vom Wahnsinn der Malygos befallen hat (Durchaus verständlich wenn man bedenkt das er durch eine einzige attacke von deathwing im Krieg der Ahnne über 80% seines schwarms sterben sah bzw zusehen musste). Vielleicht werden wir es ja noch in Cataclysm erleben wie ein neuer Wächter der Magie erscheint (Aspekt der Magie)  denn ich bin mir fast sicher das im Finalen Kampf gegen Neltharion (aka Deathwing) alle anderen Aspekte ebenfalls antreten werden also Alexstrasza, Ysera, Nozdormu und der Blaue Schwarm.

Auch unter dem Schwarzen Schwarm gibt es sicher einen mächtigen Drachen der mächtig genug wäre um der nächste Erd-Wächter (Aspekt der Erde) zu werden, denn wir wissen doch alle, in jeder Familie gibts ein "schwarzes Schaf" xD


----------



## Andurius (14. November 2010)

ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber das ist ein blödsinn. 
auch das metzen gesagt hat kalecgos wird das neue blaue aspekt ist auch blödsinn. 
die macht der aspekt e wäre nur direkt übertragbar, so wie es rhonin getan hat als er mit neltharions schuppe die drachenseele zerstört und den anderen aspekten ihre macht wiedergegeben hat. 
und da thrall ein ork und kein drache ist ist das alles nicht möglich, sry.
es wird keinen neuen erdwächter geben nach neltharions fall, genauso wie es eigt keinen neuen hüter der magie geben kann - eigentlich


----------



## -Migu- (14. November 2010)

Und dann raidet Thrall aka The Uber-mighty Horde Dragon die ganze Allianz alleine!

Wäre schon passend und eine gute Idee.
 Ich mag zwar  Thrall eigentlich nicht sooo, klar er ist weise und mächtig blabla, aber Garrosh owned mehr  und er ist der Sohn von Grom und Grom ftw R.i.P.


----------



## pwnytaure (14. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Könnte klappen, aber ich weis ja nicht ob das so richtig passt.Weil er hat ja gesagt wenn all die Zerstörung usw vorbei sind. das er wieder zurückkehrt. Deshalb glaub ich nicht dass er ein Drache wird
> 
> FIIIRST !



ne du er sagt am ende vom buch weltenbeben dass er nurnoch schamane nichtmehr kriegshäuptling is.


----------



## pwnytaure (14. November 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ich fände es zwar recht komisch, wenn Thrall auf einmal von einem doch recht einfachen Orckrieger über die Position des Warchiefs zum Aspekt der Erde wird, aber möglich ist in Azeroth ja vieles.
> Doch fänd ich es recht sinnlos. Es wurde ja vor dem Addon schon viel spekuliert, Thrall sei der neue Wächter von Tirisfal und so. Aber da sich das nicht bewarheitet hat, geh ich auch mal davon aus, dass es hierbei ähnlich sein wird. Ausserdem hat er ja jetzt eine Frau, um die er sich kümmern muss, und er hat sich dem Schamanismus verschrieben.
> 
> Ausserdem, wo ist denn der Ersatz für Malygos? Da ist bis jetzt auch noch keiner gefunden. Und man kann die Macht eines Aspektes nicht einfach mal so von einem zum anderen transferieren. Die Aspekte wurden von den Titanen gesegnet. Da müsste einer der Pantheonsheinis vorbeikommen und Thrall zum Erdwächter machen.



wär das denn so abwegig dass einer von denen thrall segnet?


----------



## Anonymus299 (14. November 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Wurde auf der Blizzcon auch bestätigt, das Kalecgos der Nachfolger von Malygos wird.
> Habe aber Zweifel, das Thrall ein Drache werden soll, da Blizz wohl versucht die Person Thrall hinsichtlich Warcraft 4 ein noch stärkeres Profil zu geben.



Auf der Blizzcon wurde aber auch angedeutet das Thrall wahrscheinlich der neu Aspekt der Erde wird.


----------



## Detela (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen lehrer der Deathwing den Aspektskill verlernen kann....



Kp mit Cataclysm stehen doch alle Lehrer in Dalaran, da lässt sich dan sicher auch was für Deathwing finden


----------



## Männchen (14. November 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Auf der Blizzcon wurde aber auch angedeutet das Thrall wahrscheinlich der neu Aspekt der Erde wird.



Blizzard ist aber auch dafür bekannt, für die Leute falsche bzw. frei interpretierbare Fährten zu legen, um die Spannung aufrecht zu erhalten. Über die Zukunft von Thrall gab es schon sehr viele Spekulationen. Vielleicht sammelt er sich auch noch 3 andere grünhäutige Orcs, schnallt sich ein Schild auf den Rücken, setzt sich eine Maske auf und sucht nach einer grossen humanoiden Ratte als Lehrmeister ...


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber das ist ein blödsinn.
> auch das metzen gesagt hat kalecgos wird das neue blaue aspekt ist auch blödsinn.
> die macht der aspekt e wäre nur direkt übertragbar, so wie es rhonin getan hat als er mit neltharions schuppe die drachenseele zerstört und den anderen aspekten ihre macht wiedergegeben hat.
> und da thrall ein ork und kein drache ist ist das alles nicht möglich, sry.
> es wird keinen neuen erdwächter geben nach neltharions fall, genauso wie es eigt keinen neuen hüter der magie geben kann - eigentlich




Dir ist schon klar was genau du da sagst, oder? "Der Typ der einen grossteil der Warcraft Lore erfunden hat, und Hauptverantwortlicher dafür ist, in welche Richtung sich eben diese Lore entwickelt, gibt eine neue Richtung bekannt, aber das ist Blödsinn, weil....Andurius das so glaubt?"
Das wäre in etwa so, als wolltest du Paolini vorschreiben, wie Eragon auszugehen habe.

Wir wissen verdammt wenig über die exakten Umstände, unter denen die Mitglieder des Pantheons den Drachen ihre Macht als Aspekte verliehen haben, bzw. den funktionellen Umständen dieser Kräfte. Gut möglich, sogar wahrscheinlich ist, dass Sicherheitsmechanismen geschaffen wurden, die eine Neuverteilung der Macht ermöglichen, sollte einer der Aspekte ausfallen. Denn diese Möglichkeit besteht durchaus, da die Drachen zwar biologisch unsterblich sind, aber dennoch durch Gewalteinwirkung vernichtet werden können. Das müssen auch die Titanen gewusst haben (Darum sind sie die Titanen und nicht die Typen die in der Cafeteria arbeiten ^^)

Und das sich diese Herrschaften gern doppelt und dreifach gegen Ausfall absichern, wissen wir spätestens seit Algalon.


----------



## Lornorr (14. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> /sign :]



grml, deine signatur hat bewirkt, dass ich jetzt hunger hab.
danke dafür ;-)

sry für offtopic


bzgl. thrall: habe wenig ahnung von der lore, aber kehrt der nicht irgendwann zurück, wenn alles vorbei ist?

und: wie genau wird denn jemand zum drachen, passiert das automatisch oder muss der irgendwie von irgendwem verwandelt werden?
thx 4 aufkläring me :-)


----------



## kilerwakka (14. November 2010)

und wer sollte wenn es so wäre thrall in eien drachen verwandeln?


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (14. November 2010)

/push


----------



## sharas1 (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ein weichei , wie du ihn so schön beschreibst, dazu in der lage ist sein eigenes Volk in Stratholme zu töten den wäre er ein "weichei" schätze ich mal hätte er sich irgendwo in Lordearon versteckt und wäre nicht freiwillig um sein Volk zu retten nach Nordend gegangen.
> Und wenn es hart auf hart gekommen ist konnte er immernoch bubbel zünden(scherz)
> Mfg



Arthas ist ja auch nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 	Eadric der Reine.....^^




die Lusche....^^






".....darf ich jetzt nach hause gehen?"


----------



## Greyback77 (14. November 2010)

Orc666 schrieb:


> Malygos haben wir auchnicht allein getötet da kam Alexstraza, Illidan haben wir auchnicht allein getöt da kam Maiev (oder wie sie geschrieben wird).
> Man könnt sogar sagen das wir kaum einen Ultimativen boss allein oder zu seiner vollen kraft besiegt haben C´thun z.b.



Die betonung liegt aud BESIEGT da c´thun NICHT TOT IST!!!!!!


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hey zusammen!
> 
> Einfach nur mal Lore Spekulation...was haltet ihr von der Vermutung, dass Thrall am Ende des Addons zum neuen Aspekt der Erde wird?
> Es spricht einiges dafür...sterbliche können wie wir wissen in Drachen verwandelt werden (Dragonsworn), Deathwings stelle wird ja wahrscheinlich frei werden, wenn erstmal marodierende Heldenhorden über seiner dampfenden Leiche Killscreens machrn, und die Zerstörung die er Angerichtet hat, muss beseitigt werden...genau wie sein schwarzer + Twilight Schwarm wieder unter Kontrolle, und auf den rechten Weg zurückgebracht werden muss um eine Katastrophe zu vermeiden.
> ...



Warum sollte er? Deathwing stirbt ja nicht  und außerdem ist er auch als Deathwing noch Aspekt der Erde


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht sammelt er sich auch noch 3 andere grünhäutige Orcs, schnallt sich ein Schild auf den Rücken, setzt sich eine Maske auf und sucht nach einer grossen humanoiden Ratte als Lehrmeister ...



 eig zu geil wenn man sich bildlich vorstellt, wie thrall einer ratte dient 
"Hinfort meine Schildkr... ehh Orks, bringt mir den kopf von Mafiosi Varian Wrynn!"


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

> und: wie genau wird denn jemand zum drachen, passiert das automatisch oder muss der irgendwie von irgendwem verwandelt werden?
> thx 4 aufkläring me :-)


Die Dragonsworn (Vierbeinige Halbhumanoide Drachen) sind der beste Beweis dafür, dass Drachen die Macht haben Humanoide nach ihrem Willen zu verändern.



T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Deathwing stirbt ja nicht  und außerdem ist er auch als Deathwing noch Aspekt der Erde



Wer sagt dass Deathwing nicht besiegt wird? Bisher haben wir bei jedem Addon den Primeschurken am Schluss zerlegt^^
Illidan fown, KJ am Durchgang gehindert, Arthas down...warum sollte Deathwing nicht sterben?


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die Dragonsworn (Vierbeinige Halbhumanoide Drachen) sind der beste Beweis dafür, dass Drachen die Macht haben Humanoide nach ihrem Willen zu verändern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eig fehlt nur noch als ultimativer ober bösewicht sargeras^^


----------



## Little-Zero (14. November 2010)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> wär das denn so abwegig dass einer von denen thrall segnet?



als ob.... die spekte verfügen nicht über die macht anderer aspekte, denn sonst bräuchten die titanen keine 5aspekte sondern hätten einfach einen erschaffen...

wie einer schon oben erwähnte, ist es durchaus vorstellbar das die titanen sicherheitsmaßnahmen eingebaut haben für den fall das ein aspekt stirbt und das diese macht dann neu vergeben wird ohne das die aspekte selbst was beeinflussen können. könnte ja sein das die macht dann automatisch auf den nächst mächtigen drachen des schwarms übergeht. ich frage mich seit BC ob der "Ewige Drachenschwarm" net ein experiment von Neltharion (Deathwing) gewesen ist wo er die eigene gene mit denen von Nozdormu verband um einen neuen Schwarm zu erschaffen der auch ebenfalls sich in die zeit einmischen kann, denn von irgendwoher müssen die ja kommen (hdz1, 2 und 4) und in hdz1 wenn man den endboss killt sagt der ja "der meister wird nicht erfreut sein" ob damit Neltharion gemeint ist? über all diese sachen ist noch zu wenig bekannt und ich hoffe die meisten fragen werden in cata beantwortet!

Neltharion ist der wohl coolste bösewicht in Warcraft meiner meinung nach und seit classic habe ich der enthüllung über seine vergangenheit entgegengefiebert und wann er wohl wieder erscheint^^ ganze 2 addons musste man warten! 

nun stellt euch vor, die macht der aspekte geht automatisch auf den nächstmächtigen/geeigneten Drachen des Schwarms über und das wäre der oberdrache des "Ewigen Drachenschwarms" (da er die gene von Neltharion besitzt) .... glaub da wird selbst nozdormu nicht tatenlos mitansehen sondern direkt in sich wenn nötig in die zeit selbst einmischen


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Wobei es beim ewigen Drachenschwarm gut möglich ist, dass Nozdormu selbst ihn kreiert hat...vllt. braucht der Meister über die Zeit einen Weg, um die Geschicke sterblicher zu beeinflussen (was ihm verboten ist) ohne dass sein eigener Schwarm Wind davon bekommt?


----------



## Toastpatriot (14. November 2010)

E würde zu Thrall dem alten Helden passen, ich hoffe jedoch das er am Ende des Addons wieder der Warchief wird.


----------



## Lornorr (14. November 2010)

was genau muss ich für einen band lesen, um die konversation hier verstehen zu können?


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

krieg der ahnen reihe

edit:
Band 1: http://www.amazon.de...89743042&sr=8-1
Band 2: http://www.amazon.de.../ref=pd_sim_b_1
Band 3: http://www.amazon.de.../ref=pd_sim_b_1

also hauptsächlich ^^ da wird das alles erklärt mit dem "bösen" neltharion der zu deathwing wird un sich seine rüstung schmiedet usw!


----------



## Hordhaza (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hey zusammen!
> 
> Einfach nur mal Lore Spekulation...was haltet ihr von der Vermutung, dass Thrall am Ende des Addons zum neuen Aspekt der Erde wird?
> Es spricht einiges dafür...sterbliche können wie wir wissen in Drachen verwandelt werden (Dragonsworn), Deathwings stelle wird ja wahrscheinlich frei werden, wenn erstmal marodierende Heldenhorden über seiner dampfenden Leiche Killscreens machrn, und die Zerstörung die er Angerichtet hat, muss beseitigt werden...genau wie sein schwarzer + Twilight Schwarm wieder unter Kontrolle, und auf den rechten Weg zurückgebracht werden muss um eine Katastrophe zu vermeiden.
> ...



Komisch - als hätte ich das beim Lore - Q&A von irgendjemand bei der Blizzcon gehört.

Ah, stimmt, das war der komische Brillenheini.
Ob der was zu sagen hat?


----------



## Ellesime (14. November 2010)

Wenn Blizz will dass Thrall der neue Wächter von Tirisfal wird,dann wird er das.Wenn die wollen dass Kalecgos der neue Aspekt der Magie wird,dann wird er das.Wenn die wollen,um mal ein abstruses Beispiel zu nennen,dass Hogger der neue Aspekt der Erde wird,dann drehen die das so hin dass es passt.
Kurz gesagt...es kann noch so abstrus sein,das was Blizz will ist in diesem Falle Gesetz und niemand kann etwas dagegen tun.Es ist Ihre Story und diese Story können sie nach Belieben drehen und wenden.
Lasst euch überraschen wem von der WoW Prominenz sie nen neuen Posten verpassen denn das ist so ziemlich alles was wir tun können.Uns überraschen lassen.


----------



## Hordhaza (14. November 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber das ist ein blödsinn.
> auch das metzen gesagt hat kalecgos wird das neue blaue aspekt ist auch blödsinn. (...)



Eigentlich ne Tatsache, kein Blödsinn.

Aber nett - ich war immer der Meinung wenn Metzen beschliesst, dass alle Orks in Matrosenjäckchen rumlaufen, dass dann auch alle Orks in Matrosenjäckchen rumlaufen. Ich weiss ja nicht wie du es siehst - aber ich denk er hat bei Blizzard mehr zu sagen als du. Wilde Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. November 2010)

finde die theorie garnicht mal so schlecht  wäre dafür


----------



## Elidias (14. November 2010)

Also wenn für jeden Aspekt der Fehlgelaufen ist ein Ersatz her muss, haben wir aber noch den Platz von Malygos (Aspekt der Magie). Dessen Platz wurde ja auch nicht ersetzt nachdem er bezwungen wurde. Ich denke die Aspekte der Erde und der Magie fallen einfach weg. Immer hin haben die Titanen die Aspekte bestimmt. Wer also sollte Thrall zum Erdenwächter ernennen? Die Titanen selbst? Glaub ich kaum. Die mischen sich nicht mehr ein^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. November 2010)

Wäre ein sehr gutes Ende für so einen edlen Orc


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Also wenn für jeden Aspekt der Fehlgelaufen ist ein Ersatz her muss, haben wir aber noch den Platz von Malygos (Aspekt der Magie). Dessen Platz wurde ja auch nicht ersetzt nachdem er bezwungen wurde. Ich denke die Aspekte der Erde und der Magie fallen einfach weg. Immer hin haben die Titanen die Aspekte bestimmt. Wer also sollte Thrall zum Erdenwächter ernennen? Die Titanen selbst? Glaub ich kaum. Die mischen sich nicht mehr ein^^



Kalecgos wird diesen Platz einnehmen.


----------



## Elidias (14. November 2010)

Garrosh Höllenschrei dann als Kriegshäutling der Horde??? Da haben die Tauren und Trolle aber nichts mehr zu lachen oO


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Also wenn für jeden Aspekt der Fehlgelaufen ist ein Ersatz her muss, haben wir aber noch den Platz von Malygos (Aspekt der Magie). Dessen Platz wurde ja auch nicht ersetzt nachdem er bezwungen wurde. Ich denke die Aspekte der Erde und der Magie fallen einfach weg. Immer hin haben die Titanen die Aspekte bestimmt. Wer also sollte Thrall zum Erdenwächter ernennen? Die Titanen selbst? Glaub ich kaum. Die mischen sich nicht mehr ein^^



les doch bitte erst zumindest nen teil der posts oder überflieg sie, kalecgos wird evtl der neue aspekt der magie!
es wäre meiner meinung nach etwas komisch, die hüter der "mächte" einfach wegfallen zu lassen ...
Wenn Ysera stirbt, is der smaragdgrüne traum "führer los"?
nee glaub ich nich....


----------



## Elidias (14. November 2010)

Kalecos hat andere Probleme als als Aspekt der Magie her zu halten. Der hat sich noch nicht von dem Schrecken über den Tot seiner Freundin im Sonnenbrunnenplateau erholt. Und noch einen Aspekt der allmälich den Verstand verliert können wir nicht brauchen


----------



## Hornhautx (14. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Kalecos hat andere Probleme als als Aspekt der Magie her zu halten. Der hat sich noch nicht von dem Schrecken über den Tot seiner Freundin im Sonnenbrunnenplateau erholt. Und noch einen Aspekt der allmälich den Verstand verliert können wir nicht brauchen



Das ist deine Meinung aber die zählt für Blizzard nicht. Ende


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Kalecos hat andere Probleme als als Aspekt der Magie her zu halten. Der hat sich noch nicht von dem Schrecken über den Tot seiner Freundin im Sonnenbrunnenplateau erholt. Und noch einen Aspekt der allmälich den Verstand verliert können wir nicht brauchen



nein können wir denn nicht der diskussion ein ende setzen ?!
es ist D E F I N I T I V 100%ig SICHER!

"Moreover it has been officially confirmed by Chris Metzen at BlizzCon 2010 that later in the Cataclysm expansion Kalecgos will become the new Blue Aspect. Apparently "Just in time." "
quelle http://www.wowwiki.com/Kalecgos


----------



## Elidias (14. November 2010)

Ok ok, ich dachte fälschlicherweise das hier wäre eine Diskusion wo man seine Meinung Preis geben kann. 
Jetzt musste nur noch Blizzard davon überzeugen Thrall zum Aspekt zu machen!


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2010)

sry, ich versteh nicht was dein problem ist, ob Thrall ein Aspekt wird ist offen.
Du brauchst aber keine behauptungen aufstellen um kalecgos n aspekt wird oder nich,wenns schon bestätigt is^^


----------



## Ariadnae (14. November 2010)

Das Trall ab und zu mal im Gasthaus zu sehen ist, hat nichts mit Helloween zu tun. Das ist Teil einer langen und schönen Questreihe, an deren Schluss besucht er seine Großmutter in Garadar. Sollte jeder einmal gemacht haben^^


----------



## Elidias (14. November 2010)

Aber ich kann es nicht gut finden, oder?
Ich wusste nicht das es schon fest steht das Kalecos ein Aspekt wird. Aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht das Thrall einer wird... Halte es für unwahrscheinlich. Es wäre zwar denkbar das er zum Drachen wird, aber dann doch nicht gleich ein Aspekt... Aspekte sollten unvoreingenommen gegenüber anderen sein. Das ist Thrall nicht. Er ist Chef der Horde (noch zumindest) und damit der Allianz gegenüber eher feindlich gesinnt. Ok, jetzt könntest du sagen, das er ja auch mit Jaina Proudmoor befreundet ist, aber wenn ich seine Einstellung gegenüber Prophet Velen betrachte... und dann? Fliegt der neue Erdenwächte direkt mal zur Exodar und macht Ramba Zamba??


----------



## Hornhautx (14. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Aber ich kann es nicht gut finden, oder?
> Ich wusste nicht das es schon fest steht das Kalecos ein Aspekt wird. Aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht das Thrall einer wird... Halte es für unwahrscheinlich. Es wäre zwar denkbar das er zum Drachen wird, aber dann doch nicht gleich ein Aspekt... Aspekte sollten unvoreingenommen gegenüber anderen sein. Das ist Thrall nicht. Er ist Chef der Horde (noch zumindest) und damit der Allianz gegenüber eher feindlich gesinnt. Ok, jetzt könntest du sagen, das er ja auch mit Jaina Proudmoor befreundet ist, aber wenn ich seine Einstellung gegenüber Prophet Velen betrachte... und dann? Fliegt der neue Erdenwächte direkt mal zur Exodar und macht Ramba Zamba??



Thrall und Jaina sind deshalb beide so gute Freunde weil sie um ein friedliches Miteinander zwischen Horde und Allianz bemüht sind (das dies nicht immer gelingt und man auch sich selber schützen muss ist selbstverständlich). Thrall will ganz sicher keinen Krieg der nicht vermeidbar wäre und genauso muss einer der neuen Aspekte nicht umbedingt auch ein Drache sein. Das steht nirgendwo fest geschrieben, dass nur ein Drache als Aspekt dienen darf.


----------



## Elidias (14. November 2010)

Aber die Aspekte sind nicht ohne Grund Drachen. Die Titanen haben sie ja so geformt. Ganz egal ob Drache oder nicht, Thralls Einstellung gegenüber der Dranaei ist keine friedliche. Er hat den Frieden zwischen Allianz und Horde abgeleht weil Velen verbündeter der Allianz ist. Steh am Ende vom Buch "Aufstieg der Horde" glaub ich. Also als Aspekt vielleicht eher ungeeignet, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Hornhautx (14. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Aber die Aspekte sind nicht ohne Grund Drachen. Die Titanen haben sie ja so geformt. Ganz egal ob Drache oder nicht, Thralls Einstellung gegenüber der Dranaei ist keine friedliche. Er hat den Frieden zwischen Allianz und Horde abgeleht weil Velen verbündeter der Allianz ist. Steh am Ende vom Buch "Aufstieg der Horde" glaub ich. Also als Aspekt vielleicht eher ungeeignet, meiner Meinung nach.



Von den Drachenkrams habe ich nicht allzuviel Ahnung aber wurde nicht vorhin erst ein paar Seiten früher gesagt, dass die Titanen eben nicht die Drachen formten sondern die Drachen alle von einem Urvater sag ich mal abstammten und die Titanen nur ihnen die Macht übertragen haben? 

Und Thrall wäre nicht der 1. Charakter aus Film/Geschichten/Serien oder dem echten Leben der eigene Meinungen hinten anstellt und dafür objektiv arbeitet bei einem Posten mit viel Verantwortung. Das ginge ohne groß die Story ins Absurde zu führen da Thrall sowieso schon immer wichtige Charakterzüge hatte die jemand aufweisen sollte. Außerdem ist er ein prima Schamane und weiß was er da tut.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Aber ich kann es nicht gut finden, oder?
> Ich wusste nicht das es schon fest steht das Kalecos ein Aspekt wird. Aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht das Thrall einer wird... Halte es für unwahrscheinlich. Es wäre zwar denkbar das er zum Drachen wird, aber dann doch nicht gleich ein Aspekt... Aspekte sollten unvoreingenommen gegenüber anderen sein. Das ist Thrall nicht. Er ist Chef der Horde (noch zumindest) und damit der Allianz gegenüber eher feindlich gesinnt. Ok, jetzt könntest du sagen, das er ja auch mit Jaina Proudmoor befreundet ist, aber wenn ich seine Einstellung gegenüber Prophet Velen betrachte... und dann? Fliegt der neue Erdenwächte direkt mal zur Exodar und macht Ramba Zamba??




Thrall gibt ja seine Position als Krieger und Warchief ein für allemal auf, um den Elementen Frieden zu bringen. Zwar lässt er offen ob er zuruckkehrt und Garrosh nur eine Interrimsrolle innehat, aber ich glaube aus dem Gespräch in Nagrand zu erkennen, das er innerlich schon mit seiner Zeit als Anführer der Horde abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Feuertrunken-Reimgestaehlt (15. November 2010)

Möglich,... Thrall hilft im Fight gegen Deathwing... Abspann wie in WotLK... (Bolvar > LK) - dann Thrall > Deathwing...
Argumentativ plausibel!


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. November 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> malygos war so oder so meiner meinung nach lächerlich einfach für das,dass er eig ein so mächtiger magier sein soll ,gleich am anfang des contents zu verkloppen^^




Schwierigkeistgrad im Spiel =/= Stärke/Macht in der Geschichte


----------



## MasterCrain (17. November 2010)

Schließlich haben wir Malygos ja gar nicht besiegt das hat die liebe Alextrasa am Ende gemacht. Aber wie ist das mit sterbliche werden zu dachen? Hab ich noch nix von gelesen von wo kommt das?^^


----------



## Fahrenheit (17. November 2010)

New-Member schrieb:


> Was mich aber noch brennend intressieren würde ist, ob mir jemand sagen kann wieso Thrall auch schon vorher in Nagrand war. Ich weiß nicht ob das alle mitbekommen haben, aber zur Zeit des Halloween Events stand er im Gasthaus von Garadar(?) und unterheilt sich mit einer alten Ork Frau.



Das hat nichts mit dem Halloween Event zu tun. Das was Du beschreibst, ist das Ende einer langen Questreihe nach dessen Abschluss und einer kleinen Wartezeit Thrall dann in Garadar bei der Ork Frau auftaucht und sich mit ihr unterhält. Er ruft glaub ich als erstes dann "Ah, endlich zuhause". Welche Questreihe dafür absolviert werden muss weiss ich leider nicht mehr.
Du bist halt gerade in dem Moment da gewesen, als ein Spieler kurz vorher die Reihe abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Izara (17. November 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> vllt erkennt er aber auch, dass er bleiben muss und dass sein altes leben ein für alle mal vorbei ist. Und es nur eine möglichkeit gibt, um die ordnung der welt beizubehalten, nämlich ein drache zu werden und dass es eben sein opfer sein wird, das alte leben vollends aufzugeben


Oder aber: er erkennt wie dumm, hinterhältig und gemein Garrosh ist und kommt die Horde retten 

*thrall vermiss*


----------



## Izara (17. November 2010)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit dem Halloween Event zu tun. Das was Du beschreibst, ist das Ende einer langen Questreihe nach dessen Abschluss und einer kleinen Wartezeit Thrall dann in Garadar bei der Ork Frau auftaucht und sich mit ihr unterhält. Er ruft glaub ich als erstes dann "Ah, endlich zuhause". Welche Questreihe dafür absolviert werden muss weiss ich leider nicht mehr.
> Du bist halt gerade in dem Moment da gewesen, als ein Spieler kurz vorher die Reihe abgeschlossen hat.


Questreihe beginnt mit "Ein Besucht bei der Großmutter" und ist seit irgendnem Patch leider nicht mehr ganz zuende abschließbar. Sind aber noch genügend Quests möglich, um es wenigstens zum Teil mitzubekommen


----------



## Boccanegra (17. November 2010)

Elidias schrieb:


> Er hat den Frieden zwischen Allianz und Horde abgeleht weil Velen verbündeter der Allianz ist. Steh am Ende vom Buch "Aufstieg der Horde" glaub ich. Also als Aspekt vielleicht eher ungeeignet, meiner Meinung nach.


Ne, steht da nicht. Ihm wird nur schwummerig als er erfährt, dass die Draenei gekommen sind, weiß er doch, was die unter Mannoroth's Curse stehenden Orks ihnen zufügten, und dass daher die Draenei gewiß keine Freunde der Orks sind. 


Aber man kann es drehen und wenden wie man's will: wenn Metzen Thrall zum Aspekt der Erde machen will, mit oder ohne Transformation in einen Drachen, dann wird es so geschehen, eine Erklärung dafür lässt sich immer finden, sogar ich könnte da leicht etwas aus dem Ärmel schütteln. Beispiel gefällig? 

Die Aspekte wurden von den Titanen berufen. Bekanntlich wird nach dem Tod von Loken ein Signal abgeschickt, der Algalon Failsafe. Als Folge dessen taucht Algalon the Observer auf , entsandt von den Titanen um nach dem Rechten auf Azeroth zu sehen. Algalons Auftrag war es zu entscheiden ob alles wie vorgesehen auf Azeroth abläuft "Reply-code Alpha: All is well" oder ob Azeroth quasi irreparabel korrumpiert ist "Reply-code Omega: planetary re-origination". Letzeres beinhaltet die Auflösung der gesamten Materie Azeroths in ihr Rohmaterial - also Weltuntergang - und den Neustart des Planeten nach dem Bauplan der Titanen. Algalon konnte bekanntlich nicht Code Alpha senden (das Archivum System berechnete zuvor die Chance, dass Algalon Code Omega sendet mit 99,99% periodisch). Nun hat Algalon aber das Omega-Signal (Auflösung Azeroths in seine Grundbausteine, und Re-Start des Plans der Titanen) nicht ausgesandt. Was macht er nun? Lt. Blizzard Bluepost beobachtet er gegenwärtig die Handlungen der sterblichen Rassen auf Azeroth: 

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]"Algalon is currently monitoring the activities of the mortal races of Azeroth. His outlook on life and the titans' plans has been called into question, so he seeks to understand what makes Azeroth so different from the countless worlds he has observed before."[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
Ein Ergebnis der Korruption ist die Verderbnis des Aspekten der Erde und der Tod Malygos, des Aspekten der Magie. Beide Positionen sind vakant und, um wieder zurückzukehren zum ursprünglichen "Bauplan" der Titanen, zu besetzen. Eine Entität, die fähig gewesen wäre Azeroth im Auftrag der Titanen in seine Grundbausteine aufzulösen und wieder neu nach den deren Bauplänen zusammenzusetzen, Azeroth also sozusagen neu zu starten, wer möchte daran zweifeln, dass diese hübsch eine Menge Autorität und Macht hat? Etwa auch die Autorität, wenn schon nicht Code Omega in Kraft tritt, so doch zu versuchen auf andere Wege zurückzukehren zum ursprünglichen Bauplan für Azeroth? Unter anderem etwa dadurch, dass die Posten der Aspekte für die Erde und für die Magie mit geeigneten Kandidaten neu besetzt werden? Dazu muss man die neu in diese Ämter Berufenen mit der entsprechenden Macht und Autorität ausstatten, sie dem entsprechend umgestalten. Sollte das wirklich die Möglichkeiten einer Entität übersteigen, die ganz Azeroth hätte umgestalten können? Thrall ist ein mächtiger Schamane, vermutlich der mächtigste Schamane auf Azeroth, ist von allen Herrschern auf Azeroth am ehesten fähig über den eigenen Tellerrand, das eigene Volk hinaus, denken und fühlen zu können, und ist keiner höheren Macht verpflichtet (wie zb. Velen, dessen Integrität zwar auch ausser Frage steht, dessen Loyalität aber an die Naaru und das Licht gebunden ist). So gesehen ist von allen Sterblichen Thrall tatsächlich sehr gut geeignet dieses Amt zu übernehmen. Und eingedenk der möglichen Alternative  (das ist Code Omega, sprich: Weltuntergang) falls es nicht gelingt den ursprünglichen Bauplan der Titanen für Azeroth wiederherzustellen, hätte Thrall einen sehr guten Grund dieses Amt auch entgegen eigener Wünsche anzutreten. Er wird also von Algalon mit den Mitteln und Maschinen der Titanen mit der für dieses Amt einhergehenden Kraft und Macht erfüllt, verbunden wohl mit Unsterblichkeit, ev. auch durch Umwandlung in die äußere Form eines Drachen (er könnte ja jederzeit und bei Bedarf, so wie die anderen Drachen auch, seine ursprüngliche Form eines Sterblichen vorübergehend wieder annehmen). Unsterblichkeit wäre schon deshalb notwendig, weil andernfalls das Amt nach wenigen Jahrzehnten schon wieder neu zu besetzen wäre. 

So, das wäre eine Möglichkeit, konsistent mit bisheriger Lore, locker aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt. Die einzige ungelöste Frage die bleibt, ist, ob Metzen Thrall überhaupt zum Aspekt der Erde machen will. Die Antwort darauf kennt noch nicht einmal der Wind, und ich bezweifle, dass Metzen selbst sie gegenwärtig weiß.


----------



## Wiikend (17. November 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> vllt erkennt er aber auch, dass er bleiben muss und dass sein altes leben ein für alle mal vorbei ist. Und es nur eine möglichkeit gibt, um die ordnung der welt beizubehalten, nämlich ein drache zu werden und dass es eben sein opfer sein wird, das alte leben vollends aufzugeben



Hat die Horde nen tollen Anführer 
Wenns brenzlig wird abhauen...tztztz
Btt:Nö er soll so wie er is wiederkommen mit neuen sprüchen...wobei drache wär auch cool..aber..ne lieber doch nich xD

Ps Flames werden Ignoriert--->geht jetzt Minecraft zocken


----------



## Männchen (17. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Oder aber: er erkennt wie dumm, hinterhältig und gemein Garrosh ist und kommt die Horde retten
> 
> *thrall vermiss*



Vielleicht kopiert Blizz ja die Robin Hood Story. 
Garrosh = der skrupellose Prinz John
Thrall = König Richard
Muß nur noch ein Robin Hood gefunden werden. Würde da auf Aponi Lichtmähne tippen (es soll ja eine Taurin eine gewichtige Rolle bekommen), hilft ja auch zur Zeit die Anhöhe der Jäger gegen die Elementare zu verteidigen.


----------



## Braamséry (17. November 2010)

Ich halte die Idee an sich vllt für ok, aber es wird nicht so kommen.

Neltharion bekam die Macht über die Erde zu wachen und kann eben jene beeinflussen. 
Die Fähigkeiten eines Drachens, gar Aspektes, wird kein normal sterbicher jemals erlangen können.
Ich erinnere mich da nur an eine Stelle aus den Büchern "Krieg der Ahnen" wo er an einer Stelle durch die Decke fliegt indem er sie, wenn ich mich recht erinner, faltet. 

Außerdem würd ich tippen, dass zu den Fähigkeiten eines Aspektes immer die Macht des Titanen, dessen Name ich leider vergessen habe, gebraucht wird, der Neltharion seine macht gab.


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (17. November 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> das wäre so episch ... aber was wird aus unseren allianzkollegen? die weinen uns dann doch alle foren voll
> 
> 
> edit: stimmt ja die allis haben ja schon den lk, wäre also nur gerecht




Jeder, der WC3 gezockt hat, wird sicherlich nicht weinen.
Ich bin Allianzler durch und durch.
Aber die Rolle der Horde und vor allem die Rolle Thralls, ist einfach zu groß, als das man sich beschweren könnte.

Thrall ist DER Charakter des WoW-Universums.
Keiner hätte es mehr verdient.

Ich hab mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da noch einige meiner Meinung waren/sind.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (18. November 2010)

also ich glaube nicht das Thrall ein Drache oder gar der Aspekt der Erde werden wird... Warum auch ? Es gibt einen Aspekt der Erde und das ist Neltharion denn ich glaube nicht das wir auch nur im entferntesten in der Lage sind als normalsterbliche einen Aspekt auch nur eine Schuppe zu krümmen... geschweige denn ihn zu töten... das gilt nicht nur für Neltharion sondern auch für alle anderen Aspekte... Ich denke mal das am Ende er von seiner Korrumpierung geheilt wird und das Malygos dabei eine Rolle spielen wird da dieser sein Engster Freund gewesen ist.

Thrall wird vielleicht Vertreter der Aspekte werden und von diesem mit wesentlich mehr Kraft ausgestattet werden.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (18. November 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> vllt erkennt er aber auch, dass er bleiben muss und dass sein altes leben ein für alle mal vorbei ist. Und es nur eine möglichkeit gibt, um die ordnung der welt beizubehalten, nämlich ein drache zu werden und dass es eben sein opfer sein wird, das alte leben vollends aufzugeben



Die Ordnung in der Welt... hört sich wie ein Sith-Lord an der der Galaxis die Ordnung bringen will...^^


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> also ich glaube nicht das Thrall ein Drache oder gar der Aspekt der Erde werden wird... Warum auch ? Es gibt einen Aspekt der Erde und das ist Neltharion denn ich glaube nicht das wir auch nur im entferntesten in der Lage sind als normalsterbliche einen Aspekt auch nur eine Schuppe zu krümmen... geschweige denn ihn zu töten... das gilt nicht nur für Neltharion sondern auch für alle anderen Aspekte... Ich denke mal das am Ende er von seiner Korrumpierung geheilt wird und das Malygos dabei eine Rolle spielen wird da dieser sein Engster Freund gewesen ist.
> 
> Thrall wird vielleicht Vertreter der Aspekte werden und von diesem mit wesentlich mehr Kraft ausgestattet werden.



Ach darum ist der Aspekt der Magie, mit Namen Malygos jetzt also tot. Weil normal Sterbliche einen Aspekt nicht töten können. Verstehe. Er sah sehr tot aus am Ende der Instanz...und hat jetzt auch 



Spoiler



Kalecgos


 als seinen Nachfolger


----------



## Tontaube (18. November 2010)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> also ich glaube nicht das Thrall ein Drache oder gar der Aspekt der Erde werden wird... Warum auch ? Es gibt einen Aspekt der Erde und das ist Neltharion denn ich glaube nicht das wir auch nur im entferntesten in der Lage sind als normalsterbliche einen Aspekt auch nur eine Schuppe zu krümmen... geschweige denn ihn zu töten... das gilt nicht nur für Neltharion sondern auch für alle anderen Aspekte... Ich denke mal das am Ende er von seiner Korrumpierung geheilt wird und das Malygos dabei eine Rolle spielen wird da dieser sein Engster Freund gewesen ist.



Ein kleiner sterblicher Magier mit dem Namen Khadgar hat es auf Draenor geschafft, Deathwing zum Rückzug zu zwingen. 
Im Krieg der Ahnen hat sein Körper, durch seine große Macht, enorm an Größe zugenommen. Sein Körper wird, mehr oder weniger, nur noch durch seine Rüstung in Form gehalten. 



Eine kleine Theorie:

_Stellen wir uns jetzt einfach vor, Khadgar macht wieder den, in Deathwings Augen, Taschenspielertrick und vergreift sich an seiner Rüstung. Gleichzeitig pumpen die verbliebenen Aspekte, vielleicht auch Thrall in seiner Rolle als Schamane, eine große Portion Macht in ihn rein. Bestünde nicht so die Möglichkeit seinen Körper bersten zu lassen, um ihn so auszulöschen?_


----------



## KingNothing22 (18. November 2010)

Ich fänds auch geil. Vor allem kenne ich da einen König in SW der rotieren wird wenn ein ork der neue Aspekt der Erde wird xD


----------



## palakunde (18. November 2010)

New-Member schrieb:


> Er sagte doch später, dass er sich dem Schamanismus verschrieben hat. Erst lesen, dann schreiben!
> Was mich aber noch brennend intressieren würde ist, ob mir jemand sagen kann wieso Thrall auch schon vorher in Nagrand war. Ich weiß nicht ob das alle mitbekommen haben, aber zur Zeit des Halloween Events stand er im Gasthaus von Garadar(?) und unterheilt sich mit einer alten Ork Frau. Leider hab ich es verpasst einen Screenshot zu machen :/ Hoffe, dass trotzdem jemand weiß wovon ich rede.


Das nicht irgendeine alte orkfrau, es ist seine oma ( kein scherz) die besucht er am wochenende öfters.


----------



## Dhundron (18. November 2010)

Ihr stellt die Aspekte als übermächtige Wesen dar, denen Arthas nicht das Wasser reichen kann.

Alle Aspekte (Alexstrasza, etc.) sind die Kinder von Galakrond. Galakrond selbst wurde von den Horden der Alten Götter getötet.
Da Galakrond in diesem Kampf den Titanen geholfen hatte und dabei sein Leben ließ, wurden seine Kinder zu den Aspekten ernannt.

Also kann man hier schon mal festhalten: Die Titanen und Galakrond waren auf Azeroth.
Und was ließt man in Blizzards Geschichtsbibliothek?

"(..)Illidan und seine Truppen mussten entehrt zurück zur Scherbenwelt fliehen, während Arthas zu einer der mächtigsten Wesenheiten wurde, die die Welt je gesehen hatte.(..) Hier stehts

Da Arthas also einer der mächtigsten Wesenheiten der Welt (Azeroth) war, stand er mindestens auf der Stufe von Galakrond wenn nicht sogar auf der eines Titans.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (18. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ach darum ist der Aspekt der Magie, mit Namen Malygos jetzt also tot. Weil normal Sterbliche einen Aspekt nicht töten können. Verstehe. Er sah sehr tot aus am Ende der Instanz...und hat jetzt auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer sagt denn das er wirklich Tot ist? Ich meine der Kampf war mehr als nur lächerlich für den Aspekt der Magie !!! Was ist wenn dies nur ein Spiegelbild gewesen ist? ich meine wenn Magier das können wird es der Herr der Magie doch garantiert 100 x besser und echter können.. oder?

Er sah Tot für dich aus? also am Ende meines Letzten Kampfes gegen ihn fiel er nur besiegt mit 0 Lebenspunkten im Auge herunter... Seine Leiche habe ich nicht gesehen.... Was ist wenn der ganze Nexuskrieg nur eine Finte von Malygos war um DW herauszulocken und Malygos Tot nur vergetäuscht war?... da DW garantiert mitbekommen hat das Ysara Probleme im Traum hat, Nozdormu verschollen und jetzt auch noch Malygos tot sein soll ist das doch die Gelegenheit um zuzuschlagen wenn nurnoch Alex. da ist um sich ihm entgegen zustellen.... für Ihn als Böses Genie wäre es die Gelegenheit zuzuschlagen und so macht er das ja nun auch...


Und außerdem haben nicht wir "Ihn" getötet sondern es waren die Drachen auf denen wir geritten sind... 

Zu Tontaube:

Khadgar hat ihn zum Rückzug gezwungen nicht besiegt !!!! das ist ein Unterschied und außerdem war da ja immernoch ein gewisser Gronn der daran nicht ganz unbeteiligt war....


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (18. November 2010)

New-Member schrieb:


> ...Was mich aber noch brennend intressieren würde ist, ob mir jemand sagen kann wieso Thrall auch schon vorher in Nagrand war. Ich weiß nicht ob das alle mitbekommen haben, aber zur Zeit des Halloween Events stand er im Gasthaus von Garadar(?) und unterheilt sich mit einer alten Ork Frau. Leider hab ich es verpasst einen Screenshot zu machen :/ Hoffe, dass trotzdem jemand weiß wovon ich rede.



Das gehört zu einer Questreihe aus Nagrand die man von besagter Dame bekommt, gestartet wurde diese durch ein dropp-item soweit ich mich erinnern kann (was aber auch nicht richtig sein muss, weil schon wieder sooo lange her^^). Am Ende berichtet man Thrall vom Überleben seines Volkes in der Scherbenwelt, worauf er sich gleich aufmacht und das Großmütterchen in Nagrand besucht und so auch auf Garrosh trifft. Zudem brauchte man die Questreihe auch um den "Nagrand-Slam"- Erfolg zu erhalten. Ohne fehlten einem immer 10 Quests für den Erfolg dort. Hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen. 

Wer noch genauere Infos dazu hat mag es gerne verbesseren/vervollständigen. Mein Gedächtnis bzg Quests ist oft nicht das Beste. 

@TE: Finde die Idee ebenfalls nicht schlecht. Lassen wir uns überraschen. 

MfG


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> ....



Schwer vorstellbar, dass er nicht tot ist und das nur ein Trick der Drachen war, immerhin, wenn du dir meinen Spoiler ansiehst, gibt es mit Cataclysm einen neuen Aspekt der Magie und Anführer des blauen Drachenschwarms


----------



## Legendofz (18. November 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> hmmm.. könnte auch sein.
> 
> Aber das wäre ja kacke Garrosh zu behalten.
> 
> Ich mag ihn nicht



ich glaub ja, das Garrosh im Laufe der zeit n chilliger Kollege wird, sein papa hats ja am Ende auch begriffen... wird die Cata-Lore sicher mitbringen ansonsten find ich den gedanken vom TE sehr passend, ich mein der gute kann ja nicht einfach i-wann ins Gras beissen nach 2 warcraft Spielen + 4 Erweiterungen xD


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (18. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Schwer vorstellbar, dass er nicht tot ist und das nur ein Trick der Drachen war, immerhin, wenn du dir meinen Spoiler ansiehst, gibt es mit Cataclysm einen neuen Aspekt der Magie und Anführer des blauen Drachenschwarms



Ja klar gibt es den aber solange Norgannon seine "Macht" nicht an diesen Abgibt ist er kein Aspekt sondern "Anführer des Blauen Schwarms".. Mann kann ja nicht einfach sagen "okay du bist nun der Aspekt der Magie" und zack bumm hat er Titel und Macht... Und ich sage nicht das es ein Trick der Drachen war sondern ein Trick von Malygos bei meiner Theorie weiß niemand was davon nur Malygos selber denn es wäre ja wohl ein Leichtes gewesen einen Niederen zu foltern (was man ja schon getan hat) um Infos zu bekommen.. und Alex. hätte garantiert net mitgemacht hätte Malygos gesagt "hey ich werde nur so tun als wenn ich alle Magie zum Nexus leite und werde dabei ein bis 2 Hundert Menschen töten und später selbst so tun als wenn ich besiegt worden wäre damit Neltharion sich preisgibt ....aber mittel zum Zweck weißt schon "

ich sag ja is ja nur ne Theorie von mir was ich mich durchaus vorstellen kann da Malygos einfach zu geschichtsträchtig in Bezug auf Neltharion ist als das man ihn einfach so verheizen könnte.


----------



## LilFlow (18. November 2010)

Auf der Blizzcon haben die entwickler gesagt das thrall weil er ein shamie ist und bei dem element erde ein platz frei is es sehr gut sein kann das er ein aspekt wird


----------



## Albra (18. November 2010)

ich find den gedanken gar nicht so schlecht denn bei kelthas in der festung hat man anfangs ja auch gedacht der is tot und es gab in tdm nen wiedersehen..  
 nur ein beispiel und wenns so nen übergeschnappter blutelfenmagier kann kann es nen drachenaspekt sicher auch..
totgesagte leben bekanntlich länger


----------

